# This is a Hog Dribbil drivel.



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow i think i did it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 27, 2010)

You got it Trapdaddy!!...........Time to say good night!!

Where is Boneboy to shut down the old one??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You got it Trapdaddy!!...........Time to say good night!!


Nite Mitch. I aint far behind ya. Been a busy day too.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

Welp, that's it. Time fo a visit to the yak sack. Anxious to wake up and have a big breakfast. Makes it hard to sleep sometimes. Loooong day an shift. Ya'll be good; DJ, i'll get back to ya on that. Take care.


----------



## deerehauler (Oct 27, 2010)

Yall take it easy and that sounds good there Craig!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 27, 2010)

AAAAAAHHHHHHH...the fresh new smell of the driveler....Morning folks,gonna be a short day as the vet makes there yearly appearance today.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2010)

warm outside this morning  73 here.   Morning sleepy heads.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 27, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> warm outside this morning  73 here.   Morning sleepy heads.



It is rather warm......I already miss the 50 degree mornings from the weekend...I am up,I think


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2010)

And windy too.  30 minutes ago the sky was full of stars,  now total cloud cover.  Do believe it could be a rocky day off and on.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 27, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And windy too.  30 minutes ago the sky was full of stars,  now total cloud cover.  Do believe it could be a rocky day off and on.



I been at work for an hour,so I guess I should brought an umbrella


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I been at work for an hour,so I guess I should brought an umbrella



Naaaaa, when the skies open up, you will not want to be outside.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

Patience fellers... Wait til Friday and Saturday morning... You will have frost hanging off yer....ummmmm...fingers.   Gonna be perfect weather starting tomorrow through the weekend.  Cant wait! 


Oh and good morning to you gentleman this morning.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You got it Trapdaddy!!...........Time to say good night!!
> 
> Where is Boneboy to shut down the old one??



Hey...I have a REAL job too!       Oh, and morning all!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Patience fellers... Wait til Friday and Saturday morning... You will have frost hanging off yer....ummmmm...fingers.   Gonna be perfect weather starting tomorrow through the weekend.  Cant wait!
> 
> 
> Oh and good morning to you gentleman this morning.



Morning....I just want the weather to turn so the Crappie will start to bite!!!!



boneboy96 said:


> Hey...I have a REAL job too!       Oh, and morning all!



So when ya gonna get to work


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

YAAAWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNN.........................................................
More radar watchin today. West Ga. is gonna get it early this morning, to kick the day off...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YAAAWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNN.........................................................
> More radar watchin today. West Ga. is gonna get it early this morning, to kick the day off...



Need some more rain in the NE GA area. Don't need the nasty stuff though. 

Hey Hogtrap .... somebody needs to put a smiley on this post.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

Figured it out, today is gonna be allright.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Need some more rain in the NE GA area. Don't need the nasty stuff though.
> 
> Hey Hogtrap .... somebody needs to put a smiley on this post.


Can't do it naw, i'll do catch the other one though.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 27, 2010)

Good morning!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 27, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Need some more rain in the NE GA area. Don't need the nasty stuff though.
> 
> Hey Hogtrap .... somebody needs to put a smiley on this post.





hogtrap44 said:


> Can't do it naw, i'll do catch the other one though.


Craig go back to the top on your original post click on edit.........Then click on advanced, and you should be able to add the smiley there



Good morning folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Oct 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!





Keebs said:


>



Morning WOW's


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 27, 2010)

Morning to y'all


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Why is beer for breakfast and drunk testing unacceptable in todays society  

Oh and mornen y'all 

Note: BBQBOSS and MC I believe we have Krikit annoyed  wonder why


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!


Killer av there Heather!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Craig go back to the top on your original post click on edit.........Then click on advanced, and you should be able to add the smiley there
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning folks!!


Thanks again Mitch. Got'er done.



Keebs said:


>


Hi ya Keebs, hope all is good today.



jmfauver said:


> Morning WOW's


Well, if it aint big ol' Tiny. Where you been bud?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Morning to y'all


Hey ya Ships Capt. Steer'er skraight naw. 



Hankus said:


> Why is beer for breakfast and drunk testing unacceptable in todays society
> 
> Oh and mornen y'all
> 
> Note: BBQBOSS and MC I believe we have Krikit annoyed  wonder why


 Cause bacon is in high demand.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2010)

Morning, Peeps.
Need double strength coffee bad! Tried to watch the Boise game last night but about an hour of that awful blue turf was all i could take.
Foobaw fields should be green. Period!


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 27, 2010)

RAIN. Seed will spout. Deer will come. Oh, happy day!

MORNING Y'ALL...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Why is beer for breakfast and drunk testing unacceptable in todays society
> 
> Oh and mornen y'all
> 
> Note: BBQBOSS and MC I believe we have Krikit annoyed  wonder why



Yep, i guess i will leave her alone... she cant take the heat!  She's still a virgin to the Woody's Pot Stirrers.... 

If she starts taking lessons from Keebs or Out_____HIM, we are in trouble!


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Peeps.
> Need double strength coffee bad! Tried to watch the Boise game last night but about an hour of that awful blue turf was all i could take.
> Foobaw fields should be green. Period!



You tell um bama!  

Mornin Bro.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> RAIN. Seed will spout. Deer will come. Oh, happy day!
> 
> MORNING Y'ALL...



we got some clouds, but i don't smell any rain coming. Just another warm day.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yep, i guess i will leave her alone... she cant take the heat!  She's still a virgin to the Woody's Pot Stirrers....
> 
> If she starts taking lessons from Keebs or Out_____HIM, we are in trouble!



She better learn in a hurry she ain't even broke out the  or the  dadgum liteweight she is I tell ya   

(Hey what's the _____ for  )


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Mornin bamer, lp and the rest of the idjits

And for the WOWs here's ya a


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> She better learn in a hurry she ain't even broke out the  or the  dadgum liteweight she is I tell ya
> 
> (Hey what's the _____ for  )


It's fer to reload dem shells a little hotter.
 Bout time you crawled out from under dat rock.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> we got some clouds, but i don't smell any rain coming. Just another warm day.


Don't that juz tick you off to no end? Or did da cat get ya again?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> She better learn in a hurry she ain't even broke out the  or the  dadgum liteweight she is I tell ya
> 
> You weren't around during the time period that "OUT_______HIM" was invented.
> 
> (Hey what's the _____ for  )



just fill in the blank with whatever you feel like!   whatever he can do, she can do better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Moanin' Folks!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Why is beer for breakfast and drunk testing unacceptable in todays society
> 
> Oh and mornen y'all
> 
> Note: BBQBOSS and MC I believe we have Krikit annoyed  wonder why





BBQBOSS said:


> Yep, i guess i will leave her alone... she cant take the heat!  She's still a virgin to the Woody's Pot Stirrers....
> 
> If she starts taking lessons from Keebs or Out_____HIM, we are in trouble!





Hankus said:


> She better learn in a hurry she ain't even broke out the  or the  dadgum liteweight she is I tell ya
> 
> (Hey what's the _____ for  )



Idgits! 



Mornin' folks.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 27, 2010)

Mornin Folks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Idgits!
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' folks.



Morning you perfect man, you.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin' Folks!!!



So.... are you cooking breakfast on the Weber this morning????


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks


Hi ya Snowster.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> So.... are you cooking breakfast on the Weber this morning????




I looked at it as I walked by....

Naw, but I'm tryin to figger out how to cook these two Butt's on it!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I looked at it as I walked by....
> 
> Naw, but I'm tryin to figger out how to cook these two Butt's on it!!!



Talk to Bigox... I bet he has a smokenator 1000 available he will sell you.  No, im not making this up, there is really such thing as a smokenator 1000 for a weber grill. 

http://smokenator.com/


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 564805



that's hawt......


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin bamer, lp and the rest of the idjits
> 
> And for the WOWs here's ya a



Hey Beerkus 



hogtrap44 said:


> Don't that juz tick you off to no end? Or did da cat get ya again?



ticked off... better than ticked on 



BBQBOSS said:


> just fill in the blank with whatever you feel like!   whatever he can do, she can do better!



just hate it, but mostly true


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> that's hawt......


 
Ain't she tho?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 27, 2010)

Morning PEEPs.  Flying in under the radar this morning to see what's a going on.  I'll catch ya laters.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning PEEPs. Flying in under the radar this morning to see what's a going on. I'll catch ya laters.


 

Mornin Kim......


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 564809



Hmmmmmm......


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Talk to Bigox... I bet he has a smokenator 1000 available he will sell you.  No, im not making this up, there is really such thing as a smokenator 1000 for a weber grill.
> 
> http://smokenator.com/



Cool little gadget.....wonder if 6 hrs. is enough time for a couple of 7-8 lb butts though.Watched the video and he said it would maintain 260-280 for 6 hrs. I've got a little Brinkmann bullet type smoker, but have always had a problem with it holding temp and duration.

I need a good smoker, period.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hmmmmmm......



I'll never look at you the same, after this avatar


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> just fill in the blank with whatever you feel like!   whatever he can do, she can do better!



  


That song "Anything you can do, I can do better...." Just popped into my head..


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I looked at it as I walked by....
> 
> Naw, but I'm tryin to figger out how to cook these two Butt's on it!!!



If you want it just let me know man...some pear wood would be a fine trade for it 

Aren't we all halloweeny?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll never look at you the same, after this avatar



It kinda suites me..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> If you want it just let me know man...some pear wood would be a fine trade for it



How did you like it's performance??? Sounds like a deal!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> How did you like it's performance??? Sounds like a deal!!!



It works real well I think.  Pretty easy to dial the temp on it using the air vents.  Have cooked butts, ribs, chicken on it and all have turned out well.  Holds the temp real steady...I think I still have the thermometer to go with it.  I don't believe it'd cook two butts in 6 hours though...prob not even one


----------



## Krickit (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Why is beer for breakfast and drunk testing unacceptable in todays society
> 
> Oh and mornen y'all
> 
> Note: BBQBOSS and MC I believe we have Krikit annoyed  wonder why



It's cool. No worries.




hogtrap44 said:


> Hey ya Ships Capt. Steer'er skraight naw.
> 
> 
> Cause bacon is in high demand.








BBQBOSS said:


> Yep, i guess i will leave her alone... she cant take the heat!  She's still a virgin to the Woody's Pot Stirrers....
> 
> If she starts taking lessons from Keebs or Out_____HIM, we are in trouble!



I think I did pretty well for myself in this crowd.  Just wait til the next function.    




Hankus said:


> She better learn in a hurry she ain't even broke out the  or the  dadgum liteweight she is I tell ya
> 
> (Hey what's the _____ for  )



   There's your whip!!



And good mornin' y'all


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

Krickit said:


> It's cool. No worries.
> 
> 
> I think I did pretty well for myself in this crowd.  Just wait til the next function.
> ...



 'Bout time you showed back up, these boys have been going nutty(er) trying to figure out where you got off too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> It works real well I think.  Pretty easy to dial the temp on it using the air vents.  Have cooked butts, ribs, chicken on it and all have turned out well.  Holds the temp real steady...I think I still have the thermometer to go with it.  I don't believe it'd cook two butts in 6 hours though...prob not even one



I don't think my little Brinkmann would either! I guess I would just have to add charcoal to prolong the cook  



Krickit said:


> It's cool. No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Krickit!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2010)

Krickit said:


> It's cool. No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


 Snuck up on ya, didn't she??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Krickit said:


> There's your whip!!
> 
> 
> 
> And good mornin' y'all


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 27, 2010)

Krickit said:


> I think I did pretty well for myself in this crowd.  Just wait til the next function.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you did pretty good!!


And I see you have them whips figured out!!



jsullivan03 said:


>





Keebs said:


> Snuck up on ya, didn't she??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Snuck up on ya, didn't she??




Nah, I had to give her directions on how to get here.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Nah, I had to give her directions on how to get here.


Oh _Realllyyy_???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

Krickit said:


> It's cool. No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well hello there darlin.   Ive been bad. ya gonna whip me too?


----------



## Krickit (Oct 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 'Bout time you showed back up, these boys have been going nutty(er) trying to figure out where you got off too!



Sorry - work gets in the way!!  



Jeff C. said:


> I don't think my little Brinkmann would either! I guess I would just have to add charcoal to prolong the cook
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Krickit!!!



Hello there 



jsullivan03 said:


>







Keebs said:


> Snuck up on ya, didn't she??



He doesn't like when I sneak up on him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Hankus said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Nah, I had to give her directions on how to get here.



Did ya have to use a flashlite


----------



## Krickit (Oct 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Nah, I had to give her directions on how to get here.



Hmmm....directions?  



BBQBOSS said:


> Well hello there darlin.   Ive been bad. ya gonna whip me too?



Hello   Maybe...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Hmmm....directions?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello   Maybe...



Yes!  Maybe I will let you try out my new paddle.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Sorry - work gets in the way!!
> Hello there
> 
> He doesn't like when I sneak up on him







Hankus said:


> Did ya have to use a flashlite


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 564823



Those are classic "Rita" eyes!


----------



## Krickit (Oct 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yes!  Maybe I will let you try out my new paddle.
> 
> View attachment 564824



Umm...  that's quite a umm.... large paddle.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2010)

Just passin` thru. Howdy.

Off lookin` for trouble...


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



 I see ya is on fire today



Krickit said:


> Umm...  that's quite a umm.... large paddle.



Idjit probably has no idea how to use it


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just passin` thru. Howdy.
> 
> Off lookin` for trouble...



You?? Loook for trouble???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I see ya is on fire today


 yeah, you could say that...................... 
 dang, wish Slip would get his 'puter up & running, kinda miss the little mophead!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just passin` thru. Howdy.
> 
> Off lookin` for trouble...



Found any yet?


----------



## Krickit (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I see ya is on fire today
> 
> 
> 
> Idjit probably has no idea how to use it



ME?!?!   Or BBQ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You?? Loook for trouble???




I`m the kinder, gentler version today.  See my harmless smile...




jsullivan03 said:


> Found any yet?





A little, day ain`t over with yet...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

Krickit said:


> ME?!?!   Or BBQ?


BBQ is good to me.



Nicodemus said:


> I`m the kinder, gentler version today.  See my harmless smile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY NICK! Today is a good day. Still winning the battle. Rok on.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Krickit said:


> ME?!?!   Or BBQ?



BBQ duh. You is a WOW and he's a idjit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Those are classic "Rita" eyes!


 

Which ones. The last pair will cut you...


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 27, 2010)

stalkstalk


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Workin OT today at the plant noon to midnight


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> stawkstawk



 fixed it


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Workin OT today at the plant noon to midnight



dog still fine


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I see ya is on fire today
> 
> 
> 
> Idjit probably has no idea how to use it



Next time I see ya, i will show ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Workin OT today at the plant noon to midnight


 
Midnight at the water plant.....I heard strange things happen around those places late at night. Shadows, voices, sounds in the night....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

Krickit said:


> Umm...  that's quite a umm.... large paddle.



Thats how i roll.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dog still fine


back to normal


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Midnight at the water plant.....I heard strange things happen around those places late at night. Shadows, voices, sounds in the night....



Whole lotta weird ungodly stuff happens in the midnight hours.

Especially when there is a cold front coming thru stirring up bad weather


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m the kinder, gentler version today.  See my harmless smile...
> A little, day ain`t over with yet...



 with the weather like it is, don't be going & telling *storys* for lightening to come a calling!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> ...


my, my, my, BTS Jeff, you're gooooood!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Y'all are too good at this!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all are too good at this!!!


Honestly, I ain't done a thang!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> ...





Keebs said:


> my, my, my, BTS Jeff, you're gooooood!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Y'all are too good at this!!!



I'm getting angry!   I pride myself in being pretty dang good with a computer, and I cannot seem to figure this out.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I'm getting angry!   I pride myself in being pretty dang good with a computer, and I cannot seem to figure this out.


 I thought you had one yesterday!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 27, 2010)

gotta go scout rum creek when dad gets home....the weather might make it a 'fun' trip


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought you had one yesterday!!!




I did.  But I tried changing it to another and it wouldn't let me.  So i went back to regular pictures.  I like having many avatars in my arsenal.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I'm getting angry!   I pride myself in being pretty dang good with a computer, and I cannot seem to figure this out.





jsullivan03 said:


> I did.  But I tried changing it to another and it wouldn't let me.  So i went back to regular pictures.  I like having many avatars in my arsenal.



idjit!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> idjit!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

slip said:


> gotta go scout rum creek when dad gets home....the weather might make it a 'fun' trip


 You'd best be careful!!! 



jsullivan03 said:


> I did.  But I tried changing it to another and it wouldn't let me.  So i went back to regular pictures.  I like having many avatars in my arsenal.


re: never satisfied, huh?? 



BBQBOSS said:


> idjit!





jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I'm getting angry!   I pride myself in being pretty dang good with a computer, and I cannot seem to figure this out.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



That one you have is cool and all.... but an animated one would be cooler....

See, Just check out my new one!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> idjit!



That'un looks a tad overdone BOSS!!


----------



## slip (Oct 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>





i feel your pain...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



Dang.... and Krickit fell for you???? What kind of lies did you tell her???


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> back to normal
> 
> 
> Whole lotta weird ungodly stuff happens in the midnight hours.
> ...



That's good to hear man I know lots of folks ain't been that lucky this year


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang.... and Kricket fell for you???? What kind of lies did you tell her???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Is Nic around
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....Reckon what they would think, if we all went over to the Spiritual Forums


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang.... and Krickit fell for you???? What kind of lies did you tell her???



All he could stand to tell with a straight face


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok, now I gotta try putting my computer back together.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dang.... and Krickit fell for you???? What kind of lies did you tell her???



Same ones you told



Hankus said:


> All he could stand to tell with a straight face



You in a world of hurt then


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Is Nic around
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They'd think we was lost


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



Nice avvy there Nic


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Is Nic around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I dare you...Actually go the the Atheist forum. That's where the real action is..


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I dare you...Actually go the the Atheist forum. That's where the real action is..





Not a good idea. Some folks got their feelins hurt there the other day for goin` in there stirrin` up trouble...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Is Nic around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gr8T idea!! 



jsullivan03 said:


> Ok, now I gotta try putting my computer back together.






Nicodemus said:


>


 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I dare you...Actually go the the Atheist forum. That's where the real action is..


 it really is!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not a good idea. Some folks got their feelins hurt there the other day for goin` in there stirrin` up trouble...



I'll take your word on it!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Nice avvy there Nic



I miss Calvin and Hobbes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2010)

Heyyyyyyyyyyy!!  Sitting in the dark with the generator running, power failure and no bad weather??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not a good idea. Some folks got their feelins hurt there the other day for goin` in there stirrin` up trouble...



I have no idea why folks want to discuss religion or lack there of


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy!!  Sitting in the dark with the generator running, power failure and no bad weather??



You alone?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You alone?



All by my lonesome . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All by my lonesome . . .




Good, want company?

































Because, I sending Courtney down there.  I am going hunting for the weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy!!  Sitting in the dark with the generator running, power failure and no bad weather??


 bad mojo.............



Hooked On Quack said:


> All by my lonesome . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good, want company?:biggrin
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yesssssssss!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh! Oh!
I see a rain cloud in the distance but it's going to Atlanta.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh! Oh!
> I see a rain cloud in the distance but it's going to Atlanta.



It has dark clouds up here and pouring 15 miles up the road.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 27, 2010)

heylo


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You alone?





Hooked On Quack said:


> All by my lonesome . . .





threeleggedpigmy said:


> It has dark clouds up here and pouring 15 miles up the road.



gettin dark here too

Most worried about my girls though,they home alone with the rough stuff coming.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Killer av there Heather!
> 
> Thanks again Mitch. Got'er done.
> 
> ...



I was here then I was gone...Now I is back for now,since the mean Vet gave my kitties their shots and now my baby is drooling all over the place 



Jeff Raines said:


> gettin dark here too
> 
> Most worried about my girls though,they home alone with the rough stuff coming.



Been dark all day here just no rain yet


OH and afternoon all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yesssssssss!!!


 
Looks like I'm heading your way. You know, to keep Mrs. Quack distracted while you,,,,,,umm,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,ugghh,,,,,,show Courtney how to hunt. Yeah that's it, how to hunt...


----------



## slip (Oct 27, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


>



nice avatar


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like I'm heading your way. You know, to keep Mrs. Quack distracted while you,,,,,,umm,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,ugghh,,,,,,show Courtney how to hunt. Yeah that's it, how to hunt...



Get some pics!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Finally, gettin' some raindrops out of this wind and clouds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like I'm heading your way. You know, to keep Mrs. Quack distracted while you,,,,,,umm,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,ugghh,,,,,,show Courtney how to hunt. Yeah that's it, how to hunt...





Jeff C. said:


> Get some pics!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2010)

slip said:


> nice avatar





I`ll give you a discount. 50 cent!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Yo slip, you can pay the balance in an IOU


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 27, 2010)

heres a good pic of the buck i killed earlyer this year


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heres a good pic of the buck i killed earlyer this year



Good pic and a fine buck


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Howdy Unkle Drankus


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

left over poke chops make great samiches


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Dadgum I finally get here and Quack is gone  stoopid werk cuttin in on my drivel time


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Dadgum I finally get here and Quack is gone  stoopid werk cuttin in on my drivel time



He just stopped by for a minute.....while he let seth
out!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Dadgum I finally get here and Quack is gone  stoopid werk cuttin in on my drivel time



He gots to tidy da place up a bit,what with Courtney coming down


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy Unkle Drankus



Hey bud!!  Ain't no drankin going on here, I've got 84 hrs this week, 2 day shifts and 5 night shifts.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heres a good pic of the buck i killed earlyer this year



Congrats Seth Nice BUcK.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> He gots to tidy da place up a bit,what with Courtney coming down


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> He gots to tidy da place up a bit,what with Courtney coming down


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

The first Calvin and Hobbes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> The first Calvin and Hobbes



C and H rock!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> The first Calvin and Hobbes





When that little devils eyes tunred into triangles, you better watch out.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Jackpot.

http://www.gocomics.com/calvinandhobbes/1985/12/04/

They are all there,you can scroll thru day by day


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> heres a good pic of the buck i killed earlyer this year



Congrats seth!  It's good to see that daddy Quack is taking you huntin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> Congrats seth!  It's good to see that daddy Quack is taking you huntin.



I ain't taking that nutjob anywhere with a weapon!!

He killed that one with his sling shot!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 27, 2010)

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii wwwaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnttt tooooooooooo gooooooooooooo  home NOW


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 27, 2010)

_SETH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii wwwaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnttt tooooooooooo gooooooooooooo  home NOW





And then she stomps her little foot and runs off . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> _SETH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_





Do I need to put him back in the basement??


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And then she stomps her little foot and runs off . . .



Nope sitting at Newark airport ... waiting for the plane to show up. This weather is not making it any easier and i'm ready to shoot someone!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Calvin reminds me of slip!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do I need to put him back in the basement??



Yes.....and change his avatar....



YaraG. said:


> Nope sitting at Newark airport ... waiting for the plane to show up. This weather is not making it any easier and i'm ready to shoot someone!



Hi


----------



## Keebs (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Calvin reminds me of slip!!


Has he set up a time for delivery yet?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Has he set up a time for delivery yet?!?!



Um....err.....uhhhhh.....lemme rephrase that. slip reminds me of Calvin


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 27, 2010)

Afternoon Folks.  I see all is just as I left it..   In total caos in here...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyy!!  Sitting in the dark with the generator running, power failure and no bad weather??


I know how you feel... been here over a year, and that fancy city electric ain't worked a single day of it, rain or shine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon Folks.  I see all is just as I left it..   In total caos in here...



Aft Kim....you get the bike back together 100% yet??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Aft Kim....you get the bike back together 100% yet??



95% yes,  Rode it this past weekend.  But now its all apart again for the 35K mile looky loo.  Got some new bars I am gonna try on it too.  Checked on the boxes today, They are haveing a time getting them back right, but they will.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2010)

Grrrrrrrr. Gotta finish out this 84 hr work week!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr. Gotta finish out this 84 hr work week!



Been there and done that Quackers.  Many times.  It'll be over before ya know it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr. Gotta finish out this 84 hr work week!



I ain't got one of them til December then I'll have two, and two in January....could use it now though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Been there and done that Quackers.  Many times.  It'll be over before ya know it.





Jeff C. said:


> I ain't got one of them til December then I'll have two, and two in January....could use it now though.




Not complaining, worked 2 12hr dayshifts, and then 5 12hr midnight shifts.

Should buy some of Dawns Christmas!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not complaining, worked 2 12hr dayshifts, and then 5 12hr midnight shifts.
> 
> Should buy some of OFH's Christmas!!



Awww!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not complaining, worked 2 12hr dayshifts, and then 5 12hr midnight shifts.
> 
> Should buy some of Dawns Christmas!!



That's why I'm workin OT now,dang Christmas was just yesterday


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 27, 2010)

*HEY OFH....*













































*BOO!*


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not complaining, worked 2 12hr dayshifts, and then 5 12hr midnight shifts.
> 
> Should buy some of Dawns Christmas!!



Oh I know....them 12 hr days get old purty fast though...

Dang.....it'll be here 'for you know it too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Drankus....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

This noon to midnight shift goes by too slow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> This noon to midnight shift goes by too slow


 
Not enough people flushing??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not enough people flushing??



Nah,too much rain.Plus,I'm not the decision maker tonight,just a passenger along for the ride.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Twice today,after typing a response,instead of clicking submit reply,I have clicked new posts


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Nah,too much rain.Plus,I'm not the decision maker tonight,just a passenger along for the ride.


 
You could take your metal detector to work and scan the grease balls as they roll in,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you know,,,,,,,,,to see how many coins the kids in town are swallowing....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You could take your metal detector to work and scan the grease balls as they roll in,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you know,,,,,,,,,to see how many coins the kids in town are swallowing....



um,I work on the front end of water treatment......But you have made me wonder about the retirement program on the waste water side.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> um,I work on the front end of water treatment......But you have made me wonder about the retirement program on the waste water side.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey bud!!  Ain't no drankin going on here, I've got 84 hrs this week, 2 day shifts and 5 night shifts.



No worries I beed drinkin for ya 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't taking that nutjob anywhere with a weapon!!
> 
> He killed that one with his sling shot!



Dadgum I shoulda broked outs mi slangshoost at FPG 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon Folks.  I see all is just as I left it..   In total caos in here...



Wisht I be a helpin 



Jeff C. said:


> Drankus....



Here but late and toxicated 



Jeff Raines said:


> Twice today,after typing a response,instead of clicking submit reply,I have clicked new posts



Idjit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Dadgum I shoulda broked outs mi slangshoost at FPG


 
You probably would have hit the tanerite more times than the idjits shooting all of those guns...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Here but late and toxicated



You...toxicated....no way



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You probably would have hit the tanerite more times than the idjits shooting all of those guns...



Wouldn't have been no worse anyway, everybody shootin'... AT IT.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You probably would have hit the tanerite more times than the idjits shooting all of those guns...



Still wouldn't have had the fps 



Jeff C. said:


> You...toxicated....no way
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't have been no worse anyway, everybody shootin'... AT IT.



Yep toxicatin 

Shoot I stood bout the same chanct of hittin it


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## slip (Oct 27, 2010)

man theres some weather out there...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

slip said:


> man theres some weather out there...



no there's not


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

slip said:


> man theres some weather out there...


 
Where??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff C.
I just found out how that son of yours is gonna become a millionaire(multi)


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Jeff C.
> I just found out how that son of yours is gonna become a millionaire(multi)



Hankus better start savin' me beer tabs then!!


----------



## slip (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> no there's not


yea huh!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where??



outside.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 27, 2010)

It got nasty here. Got soaked running out to roll the windows up on the van... and 15 minutes later it was clear again


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hankus better start savin' me beer tabs then!!



I am  but I'm usin the cans for my own purposes 



Capt Quirk said:


> It got nasty here. Got soaked running out to roll the windows up on the van... and 15 minutes later it was clear again



Howdy CaptQ I ain't seen a thing of interest all day  am I still drinkin fer ya


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Just me here 

 I'll drink to that


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 27, 2010)

Im here kinda....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Who stopped time?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Who stopped time?


 

I give up,,,,,,,,,who?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I give up,,,,,,,,,who?



Slowest work day in the last 20  years


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

That's just cause ya wanna get off


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Slowest work day in the last 20 years


 
So how long do you have to be on this schedule?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So how long do you have to be on this schedule?



Idjit volunteered, its OT  he has only hisself to blame


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So how long do you have to be on this schedule?


Just this one day



Hankus said:


> Idjit volunteered, its OT  he has only hisself to blame



You speaketh truth


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just this one day
> 
> 
> 
> You speaketh truth



You ain't got much left to go....listen to some music, you'd be surprised how quick it'll be over


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just this one day
> 
> 
> 
> You speaketh truth


 
You got a little spit on my when you said that...



Jeff C. said:


> You ain't got much left to go....listen to some music, you'd be surprised how quick it'll be over


 
Pandora rawks....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't got much left to go....listen to some music, you'd be surprised how quick it'll be over


All new computers (7 of'em) in our new control room...and not one speaker in da place


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got a little spit on my when you said that...



Yeah,some dribble ran down my chin


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 27, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy CaptQ I ain't seen a thing of interest all day  am I still drinkin fer ya



Hey Hankus! A true friend would be drinking _with_ me


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Hankus! A true friend would be drinking _with_ me


I got some sweet tea, is that good enough fer ya?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Just as i thought.*


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 27, 2010)

Long Island Sweet tea???
Had some sweet mint tea, really helps cool ya down 

Time to shut off the genny, nite everybody... drive safe


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2010)

Rain has had the internet knocked off till now!!.........Caught up, and heading to bed!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 28, 2010)

Time to wake up and get ready for work...Coffee is ready


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 28, 2010)

Dang...wake up you sleepy heads!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang...wake up you sleepy heads!



I been up ....about time you showed up...sleepy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

Man its slow 'round here today...

Bottom of the morning to ya's.  Not feelin the love of being at work today.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man its slow 'round here today...
> 
> Bottom of the morning to ya's.  Not feelin the love of being at work today.



There ain't no love that is why it's called work


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

Good morning!  I'm off work today!



jsullivan03 said:


> *HEY OFH....*
> 
> *BOO!*



Bad Jamie!


Just for that, I'm teaching Kriket the *Ways of the WOW's*






Jeff Raines said:


> Jeff C.
> I just found out how that son of yours is gonna become a millionaire(multi)



I like his thinking!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!  I'm off work today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Morning


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning



Mornin' Mike!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm getting sweepy, Benadryl is kicking in . . .


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Bad Jamie!
> 
> 
> Just for that, I'm teaching Kriket the *Ways of the WOW's*





Mornin' Yall.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2010)

Okay, I have changed no settings but none of the embedded vids are showing up this morning.  Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

RAIN!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 28, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay, I have changed no settings but none of the embedded vids are showing up this morning.  Anyone else having this issue?



Yes, but I have Hugh's net, and stuff regularly doesn't work now.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Mornin' Mike!



hey you....



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.



Sulli......



Keebs said:


> RAIN!!!!!!!!!!​



See your Bday wish came true


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.



Good mornin Hawt Krickit's other half.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good mornin Hawt Krickit's other half.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>



Quit beating me with those hammers!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> See your Bday wish came true


 Werks for me!! 




Hey Matty........... that avatar is just sooooo........................


























_**You*!!*_


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Werks for me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he stayed in the smoker to long.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good mornin Hawt Krickit's other half.


 
Speakin of Hawt Krickit.........has she disowned us already?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of Hawt Krickit.........has she disowned us already?



She was in here yesterday for a bit.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think he stayed in the smoker to long.


 I think you're right! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of Hawt Krickit.........has she disowned us already?


Nope, she even added me on FB.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I think you're right!
> 
> 
> Nope, she even added me on FB.........


 
Yeah, I comment on her FB posts, but she keeps dumpin buckets of cold water on me...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I comment on her FB posts, but she keeps dumpin buckets of cold water on me...



Awww, I still luvs ya shuggums!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 28, 2010)

Coming ta get ya.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speakin of Hawt Krickit.........has she disowned us already?



Nope!  I got two nice big long monster hugs from her last night.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 28, 2010)

Get goin freak.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Coming ta get ya.





hogtrap44 said:


> Get goin freak.




What in da World are ya talking about Craigggggggg?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh Man, talk about addictive, I have found one!!

http://www.pyzam.com/tictactoe


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh Man, talk about addictive, I have found one!!
> 
> http://www.pyzam.com/tictactoe


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh Man, talk about addictive, I have found one!!
> 
> http://www.pyzam.com/tictactoe





















Like I needed another!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

Mernin'.....lawd we got some rain last nite!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


You liked it, you liked it!! 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Like I needed another!!


You couldn't beat it either, huh??? 



Jeff C. said:


> Mernin'.....lawd we got some rain last nite!!!


 I did tooooo!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think he stayed in the smoker to long.



Fallin' off the bone!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, I comment on her FB posts, but she keeps dumpin buckets of cold water on me...



Must be your charming personality 



Keebs said:


> Awww, I still luvs ya shuggums!



Get a room  . After all it is your birfday 



Jeff C. said:


> Fallin' off the bone!!!



That's how ya know ya done it rite


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

My rain ga. is showing 4 3/4" of rain I can't remember if I had emptied it or not though!!! 

No matter we had a lot...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Must be your charming personality
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cept for da lip twitch!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> My rain ga. is showing 4 3/4" of rain I can't remember if I had emptied it or not though!!!
> 
> No matter we had a lot...


Pretty sure it didn't still have rain in it from the last time it rained!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pretty sure it didn't still have rain in it from the last time it rained!!




We got a purty good rain about 2 weeks ago....reckon it would have evaporated...I've seen it sit in there for quite a while


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Must be your charming personality
> 
> 
> 
> Get a room  . After all it is your birfday


 Dat's right!!!  And just found out about some Woody folks gonna be dang nigh in my back yard this weekend, what better way to spend my bdweekend?!?!?!



Jeff C. said:


> My rain ga. is showing 4 3/4" of rain I can't remember if I had emptied it or not though!!!
> 
> No matter we had a lot...


 It was raining when I left & I didn't check mine!
 But at least we got some!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

I sure do miss Ms. Wander... I wish she would come in here and say hello.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I sure do miss Ms. Wander... I wish she would come in here and say hello.



Sure thing!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> We got a purty good rain about 2 weeks ago....reckon it would have evaporated...I've seen it sit in there for quite a while


Sorry I didn't realize you had had some rain that recent

I assumed your last rain was when we last had rain.......September 26

I wish I had looked at the rain guage when I left this morning , but I didn't


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry I didn't realize you had had some rain that recent
> 
> I assumed your last rain was when we last had rain.......September 26
> 
> I wish I had looked at the rain guage when I left this morning , but I didn't



No problem....I had to think about it for a minute or three though We got some about a week or so after FPG, the only reason I remembered, was I knew I needed to cut the grass


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> only reason I remembered, was I knew I needed to cut the grass


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry I didn't realize you had had some rain that recent
> 
> I assumed your last rain was when we last had rain.......September 26
> 
> I wish I had looked at the rain guage when I left this morning , but I didn't


 
Pick your location. Depending exactly where you live in this map you got between .6 to 1.5 inches.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2010)

Keebs...happy birthday!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs...happy birthday!!!



 TY


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pick your location. Depending exactly where you live in this map you got between .6 to 1.5 inches.
> 
> View attachment 565059


Right there between Linton, and Warthen...........I didn't think we got all that much...........Just had a few brief periods of heavy rain before I went to bed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Right there between Linton, and Warthen...........I didn't think we got all that much...........Just had a few brief periods of heavy rain before I went to bed


 
Well, it's a generic satellite estimate of totals. It says we got 2 inches. Problem with that is, my rain gauge alarm is set to go off at 2 inches. It went off 3 times yesterday alone and it was still raining.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, it's a generic satellite estimate of totals. It says we got 2 inches. Problem with that is, my rain gauge alarm is set to go off at 2 inches. It went off 3 times yesterday alone and it was still raining.


 wait a minute, whoa............... you have a alarm on your rain gauge?!?!?!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> wait a minute, whoa............... you have a alarm on your rain gauge?!?!?!


 
It's digital.. when it hits the alarm setting I program in it, it dumps the water and starts over.. I think I paid $19 for it at Lowe's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, it's a generic satellite estimate of totals. It says we got 2 inches. Problem with that is, my rain gauge alarm is set to go off at 2 inches. It went off 3 times yesterday alone and it was still raining.



I know I received a bunch, my satellite went out 3-4 times last night due to heavy rain and clouds. It only loses it's signal in torrential downpours w/dense low clouds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's digital.. when it hits the alarm setting I program in it, it dumps the water and starts over.. I think I paid $19 for it at Lowe's.




I need to check on one of those, I always forget to empty mine


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

Man i dodged a bullet again yesterday with the weather fo sho!  Coming home from work they had the main road blocked by my subdivision.  Figured a tree across the road or whatever from the storm.  Well they just convirmed it was a small tornado that ripped through Bradshaw Farms Subdivision just a short jog down from my neighborhood.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man i dodged a bullet again yesterday with the weather fo sho!  Coming home from work they had the main road blocked by my subdivision.  Figured a tree across the road or whatever from the storm.  Well they just convirmed it was a small tornado that ripped through Bradshaw Farms Subdivision just a short jog down from my neighborhood.



Yep.  I heard about that on the way to the Rib Ranch last night.  Somewhere around 12 houses had trees down in Bradshaw Farms if I remember correctly.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 28, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Yep.  I heard about that on the way to the Rib Ranch last night.  Somewhere around 12 houses had trees down in Bradshaw Farms if I remember correctly.



3 of them labelled uninhabitable.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's digital.. when it hits the alarm setting I program in it, it dumps the water and starts over.. I think I paid $19 for it at Lowe's.


If I got one of them I'd be a sho 'nuf *Hi-tch-Redneck*!!
I gotta see one, I'm like Chief, I forget to empty it!! 



BBQBOSS said:


> Man i dodged a bullet again yesterday with the weather fo sho!  Coming home from work they had the main road blocked by my subdivision.  Figured a tree across the road or whatever from the storm.  Well they just convirmed it was a small tornado that ripped through Bradshaw Farms Subdivision just a short jog down from my neighborhood.


 glad your area was spared!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> 3 of them labelled uninhabitable.


 I hate hearing that for folks!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Man i dodged a bullet again yesterday with the weather fo sho! Coming home from work they had the main road blocked by my subdivision. Figured a tree across the road or whatever from the storm. Well they just convirmed it was a small tornado that ripped through Bradshaw Farms Subdivision just a short jog down from my neighborhood.


 

Yeah, I suspect someone's going to be having a heart to heart with the NWS soon. DDD and I were on the phone almost all day yesterday picking apart radar reflections with rotation in them and not so much as a severe thunderstorm warning was put up by the NWS on them. Wish I could get paid to do a job that poorly...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> If I got one of them I'd be a sho 'nuf *Hi-tch-Redneck*!!
> I gotta see one, I'm like Chief, I forget to empty it!!
> 
> 
> glad your area was spared!!!



I'm gonna put a drain hole in mine....that should fixit!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What in da World are ya talking about Craigggggggg?!?!?!


 Third person shooter, pac man an target bugs.



Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna put a drain hole in mine....that should fixit!!!


Don't forget to  use the epoxy around the edges.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just got in place a new 21cu ft frost free freezer. Whew, now time fo work time.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Just got in place a new 21cu ft frost free freezer. Whew, now time fo work time.


 Now time to fill it!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

who wants to dance?!?!?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2010)

is we dancin fer ya birfday


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> who wants to dance?!?!?



I ain't too good at dancin' unless you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I'll just provide the music.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> is we dancin fer ya birfday



Naawww, 'cause it's Thirsty Thursday!!!  
 ok, and cause it's my birfday!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> I ain't too good at dancin' unless you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beer's flowing, so you is dancin too!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Beer's flowing, so you is dancin too!!



Well alrighty then!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Well alrighty then!



MmmmHhhmmmm, I KNEW you could bust a move!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHhhmmmm, I KNEW you could bust a move!!!



Wait, its almost Halloween.  I forgot it might be a costume party.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2010)

afternoon, peeps!
Bout time for a nap after a long day at work. 
Anybody give Keebs her birfday hiney smacks yet? No?
Line starts here......


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Wait, its almost Halloween.  I forgot it might be a costume party.



 Even Better!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peeps!
> Bout time for a nap after a long day at work.
> Anybody give Keebs her birfday hiney smacks yet? No?
> Line starts here......


 Bow-chik-a-wow-wow...................


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Even Better!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dats my girl!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peeps!
> Bout time for a nap after a long day at work.
> Anybody give Keebs her birfday hiney smacks yet? No?
> Line starts here......


She'll get mine when she comes to visit this weekend!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 28, 2010)

Afternoon folks, another long day before I can call it quits.  Don,t these people around here know I got important things do besides stay around here all day.....   geeshhhh


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> She'll get mine when she comes to visit this weekend!!


  



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks, another long day before I can call it quits.  Don,t these people around here know I got important things do besides stay around here all day.....   geeshhhh


Here Kim  this help any???


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Bow-chik-a-wow-wow...................



Hey!  That's my line!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peeps!
> Bout time for a nap after a long day at work.
> Anybody give Keebs her birfday hiney smacks yet? No?
> Line starts here......


Wish I could take a nap!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks, another long day before I can call it quits.  Don,t these people around here know I got important things do besides stay around here all day.....   geeshhhh


Evening Kim!!.........I'm about to head to the house myself.....Gonna get everything ready to go, and leave out For Horse Creek WMA in the morning


OutFishHim said:


>


My goodness, you're in a good mood today!!


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 28, 2010)

Howdy Folks 


Found some time to come to my office and run the loader and can't get it started. Looking at all this paperwork on my desk makes me want to go break sumfin so I can fix it. Maybe they will hire me a sexitary to handle  all my paper work one day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> who wants to dance?!?!?



Yeah c'mon!!!


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7lu81z2E6pE?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7lu81z2E6pE?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## dougefresh (Oct 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah c'mon!!!
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7lu81z2E6pE?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7lu81z2E6pE?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


What up Jeff I sure like that big white box.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Howdy Folks
> 
> 
> Found some time to come to my office and run the loader and can't get it started. Looking at all this paperwork on my desk makes me want to go break sumfin so I can fix it. Maybe they will hire me a sexitary to handle  all my paper work one day.




Dang it man!!! You need sumpin....to help ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

Can't see it there??? It's normal on my end


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it man!!! You need sumpin....to help ya


Thanks man but still got a long ride home. Bad thing is I had a meeting at 3 and couldn't keep my eyes open.



Jeff C. said:


> Can't see it there??? It's normal on my end


Nope just a big ol box. Some stuff makes it thru but most of the time just big ol boxes.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 28, 2010)

It is slow at work!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> My goodness, you're in a good mood today!!



Yup and thinking about breakin in to the tequila!



dougefresh said:


> Howdy Folks
> 
> 
> Found some time to come to my office and run the loader and can't get it started. Looking at all this paperwork on my desk makes me want to go break sumfin so I can fix it. Maybe they will hire me a sexitary to handle  all my paper work one day.



Hmmm......



Jeff C. said:


>



What?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> It is slow at work!



Very rare...  How's your skater chick?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Very rare...  How's your skater chick?



Your telling me!


She keeps rolling throu.  I think I need to slow her in take on coffee thou.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey!  That's my line!


I know, but it just "felt right" to say it...................



dougefresh said:


> Howdy Folks
> 
> 
> Found some time to come to my office and run the loader and can't get it started. Looking at all this paperwork on my desk makes me want to go break sumfin so I can fix it. Maybe they will hire me a sexitary to handle  all my paper work one day.


Aaaww come'on, join the par-tay!!



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah c'mon!!!
> 
> 
> <object height="385" width="480">
> ...






OutFishHim said:


> Very rare...  How's your skater chick?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your telling me!
> 
> 
> She keeps rolling throu.  I think I need to slow her in take on coffee thou.



I see you've met your match....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I see you've met your match....



never



But I might have a date for Jared.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> never
> 
> 
> 
> But I might have a date for Jared.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> never
> 
> 
> 
> But I might have a date for Jared.


Wait jusss a minute buster, any date for Jared has to pass muster by all us WOW'S, ya know!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Here Kim  this help any???



yes it does ease the pain, ma lady.  And a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wait jusss a minute buster, any date for Jared has to pass muster by all us WOW'S, ya know!!



I think this one can hang.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> yes it does ease the pain, ma lady.  And a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU.


 Thankya darlin'!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I think this one can hang.


_Yeah??_


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I think this one can hang.



Sounds like I may need to meet this one.  I could a.....  ah never mind..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, gotta run for a bit.  Of all the nerve, the Bossman asked me to go do something.   Geeshhh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> never
> 
> 
> 
> But I might have a date for Jared.








OutFishHim said:


>







Keebs said:


> Wait jusss a minute buster, any date for Jared has to pass muster by all us WOW'S, ya know!!



I'll take his word on it


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well, gotta run for a bit.  Of all the nerve, the Bossman asked me to go do something.   Geeshhh.



Judging by your avatar, you could use some sleep Sweetie...


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 28, 2010)

quick afternoon fly by!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> quick afternoon fly by!


here, stick around, I'm headed out, you gotta take over for a while!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2010)

4 more 12's !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 more 12's !!



 Hankus will think you talkin' about '12 packs'


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 more 12's !!


8 more here


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 8 more here



I'm off today and don't go in until 4 tomorrow!


----------



## Otis (Oct 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 more 12's !!


 


Dude....6 pack a day is plenty, ya gotta slow down


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 28, 2010)

Self! said:


> Dude....6 pack a day is plenty, ya gotta slow down


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm off today and don't go in until 4 tomorrow!





Are yall hiring.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Are yall hiring.



They will be soon....see I'm putting in for a transfer because I can not deal with Crackhead anymore......

Yesterday, she was dealing/trading out of the shop....


----------



## Otis (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> They will be soon....see I'm putting on a straight jacket in the morning I am told
> 
> Yesterday, I was running around with live chickens trying to sale some soup....


 

 Sounds normal to me


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> They will be soon....see I'm putting in for a transfer because I can not deal with Crackhead anymore......
> 
> Yesterday, she was dealing/trading out of the shop....



The best way to get rid of them is sell them orange soap instead of crack then they will stop coming around and you will not have to deal with them anymore.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> They will be soon....see I'm putting in for a transfer because I can not deal with Crackhead anymore......
> 
> Yesterday, she was dealing/trading out of the shop....



dang........


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

Self! said:


> Sounds normal to me







dougefresh said:


> The best way to get rid of them is sell them orange soap instead of crack then they will stop coming around and you will not have to deal with them anymore.



I wish it were that simple.



rhbama3 said:


> dang........



Exactly......yet management has no problem with it...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> They will be soon....see I'm putting in for a transfer because I can not deal with Crackhead anymore......
> 
> Yesterday, she was dealing/trading out of the shop....



how many LEO's do we have hanging around in here?


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I wish it were that simple.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly......yet management has no problem with it...


can you say kick back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> They will be soon....see I'm putting in for a transfer because I can not deal with Crackhead anymore......
> 
> Yesterday, she was dealing/trading out of the shop....



So that's where the pic in your avi came from


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> They will be soon....see I'm putting in for a transfer because I can not deal with Crackhead anymore......
> 
> Yesterday, she was dealing/trading out of the shop....



How much fer a dime sack?!?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> how many LEO's do we have hanging around in here?



Apparently none in Canton..



dougefresh said:


> can you say kick back.



They just don't witness it..



Jeff C. said:


> So that's where the pic in your avi came from







BBQBOSS said:


> How much fer a dime sack?!?



Do Roxies or Meth come in dime size?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Apparently none in Canton..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



have ya'll got one of them "doper reward hotline" thingys? Call in a tip and you might get some bling!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Apparently none in Canton..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm old enough to remember when a dime bag was a dime.






Oooh,,,,ummm,,,,,,,,,so I've been told....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm old enough to remember when a dime bag was a dime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 how bout a nickel....better yet, a matchbox


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> how bout a nickel....better yet, a matchbox


 
My matchbox cars were the original made by Lesney of England, way before Mattel took them over. Wish I hadn't blown them all up..


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My matchbox cars were the original made by Lesney of England, way before Mattel took them over. Wish I hadn't blown them all up..



These:


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2010)

I had flips, bb guns, shotguns, knives, hatchets and axes, along with the fields, woods, swamp, and river, to prowl in and get in trouble. At an age that would be unheard of now.  No wonder I turned out like I did...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I had flips, bb guns, shotguns, knives, hatchets and axes, along with the fields, woods, swamp, and river, to prowl in and get in trouble. At an age that would be unheard of now.  No wonder I turned out like I did...



Flips? Is that what you call a slingshot?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I had flips, bb guns, shotguns, knives, hatchets and axes, along with the fields, woods, swamp, and river, to prowl in and get in trouble. At an age that would be unheard of now.  No wonder I turned out like I did...



Howdy, Nic!
You about ready to eat at Blackbeard's again? We haven't had a  local get together in several months.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> These:


 
Yep, and some of these, back when you could get them.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2010)

Beer threat located and neutralized


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, and some of these, back when you could get them.
> 
> View attachment 565133



Yep....had to be careful with those!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 28, 2010)

I gots me a hawt date tonight   Thanks Quack!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer threat located and neutralized


 
I trust you followed proper SOP in your heroic efforts..



Jeff C. said:


> Yep....had to be careful with those!!


 
After they weren't we would take the 'B' sized estes rocket engines, after they were spent, and pack them with however much powder from the black cats that we'd tear open and tie a few fuses together. Made one heck of a small crater....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I trust you followed proper SOP in your heroic efforts..
> 
> 
> 
> After they weren't we would take the 'B' sized estes rocket engines, after they were spent, and pack them with however much powder from the black cats that we'd tear open and tie a few fuses together. Made one heck of a small crater....



I'm surprised you can hear! We used to do that also, forgot what we packed them in. 

I've got a cousin that for the most part, blew out his hearing with M-80's, Cherry bombs, Silver salutes, and then, all his Home-made bombs. He tried to enlist during  Viet-Nam and was rejected because of his hearing, or lack thereof.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> They will be soon....see I'm putting in for a transfer because I can not deal with Crackhead anymore......
> 
> Yesterday, she was dealing/trading out of the shop....


Oh Nooooo!!



rhbama3 said:


> have ya'll got one of them "doper reward hotline" thingys? Call in a tip and you might get some bling!


Yeah, what about that???

ok, I'll be back............... 
shower & to get "wiser"!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 28, 2010)

Misplaced my phone earlier,when I found it there were several missed alerts........I'm a have nightmares


----------



## Hankus (Oct 28, 2010)

What's a sop.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> What's a sop.


standard operating procedure??


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> What's a sop.



Thats when you tear off a piece of bread and run it around the plate to get the last bit of gravy.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats when you tear off a piece of bread and run it around the plate to get the last bit of gravy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats when you tear off a piece of bread and run it around the plate to get the last bit of gravy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> What's a sop.


 
Standard Operating Procedure.......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

Dude the creek is flowing tonight... Hangin with a buddy grillin and chillin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dude the creek is flowing tonight... Hangin with a buddy grillin and chillin!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dude the creek is flowing tonight... Hangin with a buddy grillin and chillin!



Glad to hear that you and the family are ok. I just heard about the tornado that was near you, without warning.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Standard Operating Procedure.......


 dat's what I tole him toooo...........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2010)

Evening Folks


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 28, 2010)

Hankus said:


> What's a sop.



It's short for Son of a... oh, nevermind


----------



## Krickit (Oct 28, 2010)

It's about my bedtime but I wanted to say good morning, good evening, and good night.  I have definitely NOT been trying to avoid y'all, I promise.  

And yes, BBQBOSS, I did get 2 monster hugs from you... 

Y'all have a great night and I'll check in again soon!  *hugs* all around


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2010)

Krickit said:


> It's about my bedtime but I wanted to say good morning, good evening, and good night. I have definitely NOT been trying to avoid y'all, I promise.
> 
> And yes, BBQBOSS, I did get 2 monster hugs from you...
> 
> Y'all have a great night and I'll check in again soon! *hugs* all around


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Evening Folks



How many piggies did ya get


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 28, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> It's short for Son of a... oh, nevermind


 
Pirate??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> How many piggies did ya get


Huh??.......I haven't been hunting since opening weekend........Headed out tomorrow though!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Huh??.......I haven't been hunting since opening weekend........Headed out tomorrow though!!



Well then good luck and bring home the bacon.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2010)

Krickit said:


> It's about my bedtime but I wanted to say good morning, good evening, and good night.  I have definitely NOT been trying to avoid y'all, I promise.
> 
> And yes, BBQBOSS, I did get 2 monster hugs from you...
> 
> Y'all have a great night and I'll check in again soon!  *hugs* all around


 Good night!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 28, 2010)

night y'all time for some rest.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Well then good luck and bring home the bacon.


Thanks!!......I'll be looking for backstraps more than bacon though!!:


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

dude...my buddy stayed over to long tonight... im hammered in the crick. 

Fudge rounds are good.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Glad to hear that you and the family are ok. I just heard about the tornado that was near you, without warning.



Thanks babydoll.  You're too sweet!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

Krickit said:


> It's about my bedtime but I wanted to say good morning, good evening, and good night.  I have definitely NOT been trying to avoid y'all, I promise.
> 
> And yes, BBQBOSS, I did get 2 monster hugs from you...
> 
> Y'all have a great night and I'll check in again soon!  *hugs* all around





mmmmmmm..... Krickit hugs are goooood.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> dude...my buddy stayed over to long tonight... im hammered in the crick.
> 
> Fudge rounds are good.


Got to be careful how deep you wade in the crick!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



Well hello there.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got to be careful how deep you wade in the crick!!!



Lawd have mercy!   I knownitnbrother!  Glad im off work tomorree!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well hello there.



Hello!

I'm on the couch, whatchu up too?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


Whatchu eatin popcorn for??........You didn't get enough salt on the rim??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm on the couch, whatchu up too?



Hmmmmm..... Pm incoming.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whatchu eatin popcorn for??........You didn't get enough salt on the rim??



I don't salt my own rims....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't salt my own rims....


Well then you need a better bartender!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well then you need a better bartender!!



I need a better "something"....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I need a better "something"....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 28, 2010)

will you please git rid of yo aviator!


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 28, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> will you please git rid of yo aviator!



Who?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Who?



you!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 29, 2010)

alright, see yall idjits in da mo'nin!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> alright, see yall idjits in da mo'nin!


Alright folks I have done sank down into the depths of PUI.........I apologize for any for any off color comments......stated, or implied!!

Good night!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 29, 2010)

someone ban me please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2010)

Anybody around


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2010)

Rekon not


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2010)

WAKE UP

Where's that idjit Tiny. Need coffee goin or sumthin stronger.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2010)

Up already just reading so far.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Up already just reading so far.



Mornin giw  <<< coffee

How's the world treatin ya this fine day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornin giw  <<< coffee
> 
> How's the world treatin ya this fine day









Second cup down and the world is looking up.

How are you Hankus?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2010)

Coffee brewin and grits in the nuke machine so I rekon I'll live

Bout 55 this mornin here. Feels good. I can do my chores this mornin without breakin a sweat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2010)

Just went outside.  Sky is crystal clear.  Temp is 51 here.

I see GON has changed to 5AM for backing up the server.    And it still takes 30 minutes.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 29, 2010)

morning folks....been to busy to get on the puter this morning.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....been to busy to get on the puter this morning.....



Better busy than bored. 

Time to fix some b'fast and start to get ready for daylight.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2010)

Howdy Tiny I'm headin to werk you keep em straight til keebs gets here to control this wild herd


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 29, 2010)

Morning folks.  Have a great Friday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 29, 2010)

Headed to the shower to scrub Th off and put F on.   Make it a good day.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 29, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Better busy than bored.
> 
> Time to fix some b'fast and start to get ready for daylight.



But it's Friday....It's supposed to be an easy day



Hankus said:


> Howdy Tiny I'm headin to werk you keep em straight til keebs gets here to control this wild herd



Trying to keep this crew straight is like trying to walk a lion on a leash



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Have a great Friday.




Morning Kim


----------



## F14Gunner (Oct 29, 2010)

Morning folks, Coffee is done and another day has started. Hey it's the last work day of the week.


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 29, 2010)

Whew!  Chilly out!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 29, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning folks, Coffee is done and another day has started. Hey it's the last work day of the week.



Yes it is



OutFishHim said:


> Whew!  Chilly out!



Morning Heather


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey RM bye RM

Mornin F14 

Mernin OFH 

And Tiny good luck with pushin that leash


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hey RM bye RM
> 
> Mornin F14
> 
> ...



I ain't pushing no leash...especially one attached to a lion,I was born at night but it wern't last night


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Heather



How goes it Mike!



Hankus said:


> Hey RM bye RM
> 
> Mornin F14
> 
> ...



Mornin' Hanky Panky...



jmfauver said:


> I ain't pushing no leash...especially one attached to a lion,I was born at night but it wern't last night



Yo!  Easy with those whips this morning!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2010)

What's the odds of running over 2 skunks in 2 weeks??  My work car and myself STANK!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2010)

2 fer 2 that's pert near a record there Unkle Quack


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2010)

Werk sux today  shoulda laced my coffee wid crick water


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 2 fer 2 that's pert near a record there Unkle Quack





I'm on a roll !!


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 29, 2010)

Mornin Folks

I have no motivation what so ever this morning. Bet I don't for the next 8 days either.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm on a roll !!



I caint recall when was the last time I even saw a skunk. You mite be on THE roll


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's the odds of running over 2 skunks in 2 weeks??  My work car and myself STANK!!



O-Oh. I think there's somethin prophetic in that statement  .


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> I have no motivation what so ever this morning. Bet I don't for the next 8 days either.



Mornin fresh  

Bet you don't too


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

Moanin'!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I caint recall when was the last time I even saw a skunk. You mite be on THE roll




Dood, you wouldn't believe the skunks around here, I see 10-12 a year, dead, or alive???

Dang dog is trying to eat my car??





MoonPie said:


> O-Oh. I think there's somethin prophetic in that statement  .





Okay MP, what's your take on this??


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's the odds of running over 2 skunks in 2 weeks??  My work car and myself STANK!!





Ode de Quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ode de QuackView attachment 565187








U like dat dontcha!!


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 29, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Werk sux today  shoulda laced my coffee wid crick water



Coffee, crick water... Werkin while drivelin. You da man Bro.  .


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 29, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.  Happy Fridays to ya.  Its gonna be a long one here.  We have inventory today so it is a 14-16 hour day for me.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> U like dat dontcha!!



It was a great start to my mornin


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay MP, what's your take on this??



Expect one more. Things happen in Three's  .


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.zimbio.com/Superstitions/articles/2KG1lUnGo-u/Believe+Things+Happen+Threes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It was a great start to my mornin




Mmmmmmm Hmmmmmmm!!!




MoonPie said:


> http://www.zimbio.com/Superstitions/articles/2KG1lUnGo-u/Believe+Things+Happen+Threes






Dangit MP!!!





Gotta crash ya'll . . .


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> How goes it Mike!
> 
> 
> Yo!  Easy with those whips this morning!



It goes pretty good...At least it's Friday!!!!

You know I would never  ya unless it was outa


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> It goes pretty good...At least it's Friday!!!!
> 
> You know I would never  ya unless it was outa





You 2 need to get a room . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Whew!  Chilly out!







Hooked On Quack said:


> What's the odds of running over 2 skunks in 2 weeks??  My work car and myself STANK!!



You need to speed up....'bout time they get puckered-up...BLAM!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just a morning drive-by for me.  Good morning to all of the good people here this morning.  Hope that all of you have a fun day without too much "work" involved.  

Come Halloween, I hope that all of you will get "treated" before getting tricked.  Heck that is a lot more fun that way !!!!

I am heading South for a couple of days.  See ya.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2010)

Decided to take a day off & head to the woods!!
Wish me luck & ya'll have a FANTASTIC FRIDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Decided to take a day off & head to the woods!!
> Wish me luck & ya'll have a FANTASTIC FRIDAY!!!!!!!!



Good Luck!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Decided to take a day off & head to the woods!!
> Wish me luck & ya'll have a FANTASTIC FRIDAY!!!!!!!!


 
Good luck findin the woods...


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Decided to take a day off & head to the woods!!
> Wish me luck & ya'll have a FANTASTIC FRIDAY!!!!!!!!



I wish you 10 points with 12" tines and enough light for easy trackin  .


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Decided to take a day off & head to the woods!!
> Wish me luck & ya'll have a FANTASTIC FRIDAY!!!!!!!!


You'll do great babe!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good luck findin the woods...



Hey you .... leave mama Keebs alone! She would out do ya in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a morning drive-by for me.  Good morning to all of the good people here this morning.  Hope that all of you have a fun day without too much "work" involved.
> 
> Come Halloween, I hope that all of you will get "treated" before getting tricked.  Heck that is a lot more fun that way !!!!
> 
> I am heading South for a couple of days.  See ya.



Morning...take er easy!!!



Keebs said:


> Decided to take a day off & head to the woods!!
> Wish me luck & ya'll have a FANTASTIC FRIDAY!!!!!!!!



Good luck Keebsy!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You 2 need to get a room . . .



Jealous?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 29, 2010)

Good luck Keebs.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Decided to take a day off & head to the woods!!
> Wish me luck & ya'll have a FANTASTIC FRIDAY!!!!!!!!



Go get your late birthday gift Keebs.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2010)

morning, babes and bro's!
hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Decided to take a day off & head to the woods!!
> Wish me luck & ya'll have a FANTASTIC FRIDAY!!!!!!!!



Good Luck Sista!! WOOHOO!!! GO GET EM!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Oct 29, 2010)

Lawd.... my computer has been on the fritz... I haven't been on in a while.. what ya'll been up to....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 29, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Lawd.... my computer has been on the fritz... I haven't been on in a while.. what ya'll been up to....



Ask and ye shall receive! I was just saying yesterday how much i missed ya and that i wish you would stop in and say hello.  How have you been sweetie?


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ask and ye shall receive! I was just saying yesterday how much i missed ya and that i wish you would stop in and say hello.  How have you been sweetie?



Good going!  You ran her off!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 29, 2010)

Only 5 more days until WaCo Vaca.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Only 5 more days until WaCo Vaca.


I'll call Thomas, and warn him!!

Gonna finish throwing the rest of my stuff in the truck, and head south. Ya'll keep it under control in here!!


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Oct 29, 2010)

southwoodshunter said:


> Lawd.... my computer has been on the fritz... I haven't been on in a while.. what ya'll been up to....



How ya been?Let me know if the puter keeps acting up,I got a big hammer


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2010)

Need alkehal werk is killin me


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 29, 2010)

Werk? What is this "werk" thing you speak of?


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 29, 2010)

Remember Maynard G. Krebs?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 29, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Remember Maynard G. Krebs?



Played by Gilligan


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 29, 2010)

We're _outlaws!_ We didn't say "HEY!"  to everybody,first.

HEY,y'all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine and Rooster Todd`s brother could use a prayer, if ya`ll will.  I appreciate it.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine and Rooster Todd`s brother could use a prayer, if ya`ll will.  I appreciate it.



On the way Nic!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine and Rooster Todd`s brother could use a prayer, if ya`ll will.  I appreciate it.



You got 'em Nic.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine and Rooster Todd`s brother could use a prayer, if ya`ll will.  I appreciate it.



You got them, Brother. 
 Is there a thread somewhere about him?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine and Rooster Todd`s brother could use a prayer, if ya`ll will.  I appreciate it.



Sent up from me and mine, Nic!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2010)

Man, this is gonna be a rough project getting my boat back up to par. I got rotten carpet, bench seat needs re-upholstering,  dead batteries, a flat tire, a Humminbird with a burned out screen, a trolling motor with the foot knocked off, Outboard motor needs tuning up, gauges are inaccurate, and i can't find my new registration stickers. Glad i don't need to use it anytime soon. Heading over to Montgomery in the morning with it. 70mph on I-85 should strip the rotten carpet nicely.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, this is gonna be a rough project getting my boat back up to par. I got rotten carpet, bench seat needs re-upholstering,  dead batteries, a flat tire, a Humminbird with a burned out screen, a trolling motor with the foot knocked off, Outboard motor needs tuning up, gauges are inaccurate, and i can't find my new registration stickers. Glad i don't need to use it anytime soon. Heading over to Montgomery in the morning with it. 70mph on I-85 should strip the rotten carpet nicely.



Lost out on the pop-up debate, eh....OR.....(Ms Bubbette ain't around is she) clearing a space for it???


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine and Rooster Todd`s brother could use a prayer, if ya`ll will.  I appreciate it.


You got em Nick 


rhbama3 said:


> Man, this is gonna be a rough project getting my boat back up to par. I got rotten carpet, bench seat needs re-upholstering,  dead batteries, a flat tire, a Humminbird with a burned out screen, a trolling motor with the foot knocked off, Outboard motor needs tuning up, gauges are inaccurate, and i can't find my new registration stickers. Glad i don't need to use it anytime soon. Heading over to Montgomery in the morning with it. 70mph on I-85 should strip the rotten carpet nicely.


Go down farther and take a core sample of whats underneath.. bet its waterlogged  

Well, in the last 24 hours, we've lost 2 chicks and 1 pullet  Snowy, the Splash Polish pullet, got attacked and killed, within a half hour time frame, earlier  I think it was either one of the roo's or Splat


----------



## magoo (Oct 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, this is gonna be a rough project getting my boat back up to par. I got rotten carpet, bench seat needs re-upholstering,  dead batteries, a flat tire, a Humminbird with a burned out screen, a trolling motor with the foot knocked off, Outboard motor needs tuning up, gauges are inaccurate, and i can't find my new registration stickers. Glad i don't need to use it anytime soon. Heading over to Montgomery in the morning with it. 70mph on I-85 should strip the rotten carpet nicely.


Sounds like new boat time to me


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> You got em Nick
> Go down farther and take a core sample of whats underneath.. bet its waterlogged
> 
> Well, in the last 24 hours, we've lost 2 chicks and 1 pullet  Snowy, the Splash Polish pullet, got attacked and killed, within a half hour time frame, earlier  I think it was either one of the roo's or Splat



Dangggg!!! Sorry Snowy

Oh...and HI!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lost out on the pop-up debate, eh....OR.....(Ms Bubbette ain't around is she) clearing a space for it???


No, it's just that right now, i want my boat more than a pop-up.


SnowHunter said:


> You got em Nick
> Go down farther and take a core sample of whats underneath.. bet its waterlogged
> 
> Well, in the last 24 hours, we've lost 2 chicks and 1 pullet  Snowy, the Splash Polish pullet, got attacked and killed, within a half hour time frame, earlier  I think it was either one of the roo's or Splat


The wood actually looks good so far. I'll know more when we get the carpet stripped. Fortunately, BiL is an expert in carpentry so replacing wood won't be a nightmare. 
Sorry about the livestock loss, Snowbabe. Just part of running a ranch i guess. 


magoo said:


> Sounds like new boat time to me


Nope. I love my boat but every problem with it has been my own fault. Do NOT use a bass boat cover in South Georgia! It didn't allow any circulation and the heat and humidity ruined everything. I had black mold and mildew all over the boat when i uncovered it last summer.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dangggg!!! Sorry Snowy
> 
> Oh...and HI!!!


Thanks, and HI 


rhbama3 said:


> No, it's just that right now, i want my boat more than a pop-up.
> 
> The wood actually looks good so far. I'll know more when we get the carpet stripped. Fortunately, BiL is an expert in carpentry so replacing wood won't be a nightmare.
> Sorry about the livestock loss, Snowbabe. Just part of running a ranch i guess.
> ...


If theres water logged foam under there  Good luck with that, Wingman 

Yeah, part of the game I guess. 

Yall have a goodun.. I'm off to see a man about some goats


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I love my boat but every problem with it has been my own fault. Do NOT use a bass boat cover in South Georgia! It didn't allow any circulation and the heat and humidity ruined everything. I had black mold and mildew all over the boat when i uncovered it last summer.


 
Just tow your boat to the next gathering and throw a tarp over it. It'll be just as good as a popup camper..........I promise..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just tow your boat to the next gathering and throw a tarp over it. It'll be just as good as a popup camper..........I promise..



Seeing that avatar of yours is like looking at Nicodemus in high heel stiletto's. It just doesn't work! 

Replacement registration stickers on the way from DNR. $11 was the total cost of new ones.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Seeing that avatar of yours is like looking at Nicodemus in high heel stiletto's. It just doesn't work!
> 
> Replacement registration stickers on the way from DNR. $11 was the total cost of new ones.


 
Well, our team is off this weekend, gotta pull for somebody, and the more UGA wins, the closer we get to a Bama vs. UGA SEC Ch. game...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, our team is off this weekend, gotta pull for somebody, and the more UGA wins, the closer we get to a Bama vs. UGA SEC Ch. game...



ever hear of "don't ask, don't tell?" 
It's okay to think it, just don't show it!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 29, 2010)

Howdy Folks.

Yeah yeah, I know, just a silly fly-by that will go un-noticed as usuall and doing nothing but taking up valuable space here in the dribbler thread where all we do is ramble on and on about the days events, whos doing what and or when, the days work or the weeks end and upcoming hunts and such while others will be attending family functions or worse yet working all weekend making all that money trying to pay off the National Debt all by theirselves and only having fun when the time will allow it to be.  ( Breath )

OBTW...  Did I give a HOWDY FOLKS..???


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, this is gonna be a rough project getting my boat back up to par. I got rotten carpet, bench seat needs re-upholstering,  dead batteries, a flat tire, a Humminbird with a burned out screen, a trolling motor with the foot knocked off, Outboard motor needs tuning up, gauges are inaccurate, and i can't find my new registration stickers. Glad i don't need to use it anytime soon. Heading over to Montgomery in the morning with it. 70mph on I-85 should strip the rotten carpet nicely.


add dry rotted trailer wheels, dry rotted grease caps, and non functioning trailer lights to the list. I towed the boat around the block and that sucker was bouncing some kinda fierce. Trailer lights again....... 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Folks.
> 
> Yeah yeah, I know, just a silly fly-by that will go un-noticed as usuall and doing nothing but taking up valuable space here in the dribbler thread where all we do is ramble on and on about the days events, whos doing what and or when, the days work or the weeks end and upcoming hunts and such while others will be attending family functions or worse yet working all weekend making all that money trying to pay off the National Debt all by theirselves and only having fun when the time will allow it to be.  ( Breath )
> 
> OBTW...  Did I give a HOWDY FOLKS..???



okay, the trailer lights don't seem so bad after reading that. Have a drank, Kim! Sounds like you need one!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 29, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Folks.
> 
> Yeah yeah, I know, just a silly fly-by that will go un-noticed as usuall and doing nothing but taking up valuable space here in the dribbler thread where all we do is ramble on and on about the days events, whos doing what and or when, the days work or the weeks end and upcoming hunts and such while others will be attending family functions or worse yet working all weekend making all that money trying to pay off the National Debt all by theirselves and only having fun when the time will allow it to be.  ( Breath )
> 
> OBTW...  Did I give a HOWDY FOLKS..???



  

Howdy Kim!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just tow your boat to the next gathering and throw a tarp over it. It'll be just as good as a popup camper..........I promise..





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Folks.
> 
> Yeah yeah, I know, just a silly fly-by that will go un-noticed as usuall and doing nothing but taking up valuable space here in the dribbler thread where all we do is ramble on and on about the days events, whos doing what and or when, the days work or the weeks end and upcoming hunts and such while others will be attending family functions or worse yet working all weekend making all that money trying to pay off the National Debt all by theirselves and only having fun when the time will allow it to be.  ( Breath )
> 
> OBTW...  Did I give a HOWDY FOLKS..???


HOWDY KIMMY!!!!!

Snowy my condolences. Anyone seen OFH?? Did mama Keebs kill anything? Nic how's the knee coming along? Who's supposed to be coming to Savannah this week, I forgot? Other than advil, tylenol, etc, what's good for a week long headache?


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 29, 2010)

I forgot  ...... hey y'all, hope y'all doing great this fine evening.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> [\quote]
> 
> Howdy Cuban. OFH is still at work..


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YaraG. said:
> 
> 
> > [\quote]
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah c'mon!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yeah c'mon!!!



I DO NOT like you right now!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YaraG. said:
> 
> 
> > [\quote]
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Miguel Cervantes said:
> 
> 
> > Heya cracker how's it hanging
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Miguel Cervantes said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Avatar, Spaniard!
> ...


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YaraG. said:
> 
> 
> > I texted you a picture of my Reese's last night but you never responded...
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine and Rooster Todd`s brother could use a prayer, if ya`ll will.  I appreciate it.


You got it 'Demus!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy Folks.
> 
> Yeah yeah, I know, just a silly fly-by that will go un-noticed as usuall and doing nothing but taking up valuable space here in the dribbler thread where all we do is ramble on and on about the days events, whos doing what and or when, the days work or the weeks end and upcoming hunts and such while others will be attending family functions or worse yet working all weekend making all that money trying to pay off the National Debt all by theirselves and only having fun when the time will allow it to be.  ( Breath )
> 
> OBTW...  Did I give a HOWDY FOLKS..???


 Hiya Kim!!



YaraG. said:


> You're punished and are not allowed to socialize with me. Unless I am brought top notch leftovers. You're not the only one that likes tail ya know!


 Oh my!! 

Didn't see nor hear a thang 'cept the squirrel's that tried to invade the deer stand with me and the dangdamadillo that was scrounging around under me!! 

HI YA'LL!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You got it 'Demus!
> 
> 
> Hiya Kim!!
> ...




Hayyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hayyyyyyy!!!


Whut r u up to????


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Whut r u up to????



Nuttin'....I was bout to doze off, then you came in all 'Bright-eyed and Bushy tailed' and cheered me up


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin'....I was bout to doze off, then you came in all 'Bright-eyed and Bushy tailed' and cheered me up


 I just fried some bacon for some bacon & mater sammich's, dang Iz hongry!!


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2010)

bowl of leftover brunswick stew here. Still trying to figure out how i can replace both tires on my trailer at the same time tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I just fried some bacon for some bacon & mater sammich's, dang Iz hongry!!



Yep...that'll usually get you all bouncy and rarin' to go.....until about 30-40 mins. after you eat it


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

slip said:


>







rhbama3 said:


> bowl of leftover brunswick stew here. Still trying to figure out how i can replace both tires on my trailer at the same time tomorrow.



Jack one side...block it up, jack the other side....block it up. Change both tires!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2010)

slip said:


>


You ain't made an appointment yet, have you??? 



rhbama3 said:


> bowl of leftover brunswick stew here. Still trying to figure out how i can replace both tires on my trailer at the same time tomorrow.


Invite friends over for a "party"??? 



Jeff C. said:


> Yep...that'll usually get you all bouncy and rarin' to go.....until about 30-40 mins. after you eat it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin'....I was bout to doze off, then you came in all 'Bright-eyed and Bushy tailed' and cheered me up


 
Bushy tailed? Hmmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bushy tailed? Hmmmmm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> bowl of leftover brunswick stew here. Still trying to figure out how i can replace both tires on my trailer at the same time tomorrow.


 
One nitrogen bottle, two hoses, two air wrenches, two wheel men, two jack men, around 8 seconds flat,,,,,,,,,,,done.


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Jack one side...block it up, jack the other side....block it up. Change both tires!!!





Keebs said:


> You ain't made an appointment yet, have you???



i would if i could....i have no idea whats going on with my sister, it changes every 5 hours plus i've been scouting every other day for the coming up hunt...busy busy


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 29, 2010)

Evening drivelers, hows life treating you???

Just had to listen to my brother crying, he took his chainsaw back to Home Depot and exchanged it for a new one (chain wouldn't stay on) , loaded it and the lumber he bought into the truck and went to get a pizza.

Shoulda closed the tail gate.....

Somebody in Bainbridge has a new, FREE chainsaw.

Daddy raised one idiot, but tonight it ain't me !


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening drivelers, hows life treating you???
> 
> Just had to listen to my brother crying, he took his chainsaw back to Home Depot and exchanged it for a new one (chain wouldn't stay on) , loaded it and the lumber he bought into the truck and went to get a pizza.
> 
> ...



ouch


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 29, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening drivelers, hows life treating you???
> 
> Just had to listen to my brother crying, he took his chainsaw back to Home Depot and exchanged it for a new one (chain wouldn't stay on) , loaded it and the lumber he bought into the truck and went to get a pizza.
> 
> ...



Cant do nothin but laugh at that one!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2010)

slip said:


> i would if i could....i have no idea whats going on with my sister, it changes every 5 hours plus i've been scouting every other day for the coming up hunt...busy busy


It'll keep...............  (IF Chief doesn't run low on his!) 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bushy tailed? Hmmmmm






Jeff C. said:


>


you peeked!! 

Looky what Beccasista made & sent me!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening drivelers, hows life treating you???
> 
> Just had to listen to my brother crying, he took his chainsaw back to Home Depot and exchanged it for a new one (chain wouldn't stay on) , loaded it and the lumber he bought into the truck and went to get a pizza.
> 
> ...


I'll tell Bubbette to look for it. She and my daughter are at the Bainbridge/ Lee County game right now. 


Keebs said:


> It'll keep...............  (IF Chief doesn't run low on his!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a spider web with chicken feathers?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll tell Bubbette to look for it. She and my daughter are at the Bainbridge/ Lee County game right now.
> 
> 
> a spider web with chicken feathers?


 Yep, a _*beautiful*_ Dream Catcher!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, a _*beautiful*_ Dream Catcher!!


 
That gal's got some skills..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, a _*beautiful*_ Dream Catcher!!



very nice.


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 29, 2010)

Life goes on baby ! 

Working on the Hunting club tomorrow, but I get this strange feeling we WON'T be cutting any trees or firewood lessin I bring my saw.


----------



## slip (Oct 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It'll keep...............  (IF Chief doesn't run low on his!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 he better not!



thats a great lookin dream catcher


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

slip said:


> ouch



Yep!!



Keebs said:


> It'll keep...............  (IF Chief doesn't run low on his!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





and





rhbama3 said:


> I'll tell Bubbette to look for it. She and my daughter are at the Bainbridge/ Lee County game right now.
> 
> 
> a spider web with chicken feathers?







Keebs said:


> Yep, a _*beautiful*_ Dream Catcher!!



 Jared loves those...he's got one hanging from his headboard


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

slip said:


> he better not!
> 
> 
> 
> thats a great lookin dream catcher



Yummmmmm


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It'll keep...............  (IF Chief doesn't run low on his!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats beautiful Sista!!! 











So, do any of yall need a couple dogs? Leia and Splat. I'm not gettin into why, please, this is hard enough. But I'd rather they go to my friends, and together as a pair. Only must is that you have no livestock. Cats are the only other animals they can be around.  Please? Anyone? And don't fuss at me for this, its killin me.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry snowy I ain't no help. Got more than I need now.


 loooooong time liiiiiiittle sleep. Y'all take care


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats beautiful Sista!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lawd Snowy......wish I could help ya!!!

The one 'big fat girl'(she's sleepin') and a cat is about all I can handle. Sowwy.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Life goes on baby !
> 
> Working on the Hunting club tomorrow, but I get this strange feeling we WON'T be cutting any trees or firewood lessin I bring my saw.


That's gotta s.......... uuuhhh, bite da big one!



slip said:


> he better not!
> 
> 
> 
> thats a great lookin dream catcher


I dunno, Jared & MizT like it tooooooo 
Thanky! 



Jeff C. said:


> Yep!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The boy knows "good stuff"!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats beautiful Sista!!!
> So, do any of yall need a couple dogs? Leia and Splat. I'm not gettin into why, please, this is hard enough. But I'd rather they go to my friends, and together as a pair. Only must is that you have no livestock. Cats are the only other animals they can be around.  Please? Anyone? And don't fuss at me for this, its killin me.


 Thanks sista........... and sorry too. 



Hankus said:


> Sorry snowy I ain't no help. Got more than I need now.
> 
> 
> loooooong time liiiiiiittle sleep. Y'all take care


Later dude!


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeff!!  Wherrre r yua? We meetin in the mornins?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Jeff!!  Wherrre r yua? We meetin in the mornins?



Oh yeah....9:00 am ok?? Should I bring Jared???


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bring him I've got somethin for him too.   Seyasll then


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Bring him I've got somethin for him too.   Seyasll then



Pm sent


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



Dang...this thing is actin' funny for some reason.

I've got to get up early....catch y'all later!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 30, 2010)

Ok, pups are stayin.. shock collars on order!  


Why is it, everytime I try and type collars I type collards? 

Yall have a goodun, I'm out!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 30, 2010)

Helloooooo?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey Snowy, sorry to hear about your dog issues. Got some of them myself, with Shemp the Wonder Dog. He doesn't care for critters... or anything else for that matter. The chickens are in a pen, the dog doesn't have a chance to get at them though. 

But the family adopted a stray kitten a little while back... and when Shemp stuck his nose up to the carrier to investigate the new critter, the kitten hissed and swatted at him. GAME ON! Now the kitten's favorite activity is to wander around where the dog can see it, which of course sets the dog off. Yippee.

Would it be wrong to let the dog have his way?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 30, 2010)

And so starts another wonderful weekend at work instead of being in the woods hunting.  Oh well.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Morning folks.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 30, 2010)

Morning RM


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 30, 2010)

Time to    





Good morning folks!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 30, 2010)

Mornin Boss!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> And so starts another wonderful weekend at work instead of being in the woods hunting.  Oh well.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   Morning folks.



Mornin' RM



Capt Quirk said:


> Morning RM



Mornin' Capt.



BBQBOSS said:


> Time to
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mornin' Boss....Hey do me a favor....call Lee and tell him i'm runnin a few minutes late. He's meeting me this morning, but didn't give me his #. I sent him mine in a pm, if he wants to call me.

Thanks....if you see this


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 30, 2010)

Mornin Jeff, what up?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 30, 2010)

bout time y'all got up


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Mornin Jeff, what up?



Headin to Dekalb Farmer's Market fo some groceries and goodies!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> bout time y'all got up



Been up for hours, I chase the wife off to work at 5 

Have fun at the market Jeff, stock up on your veggies... I don't believe I said that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Sirduke (Oct 30, 2010)

Morning folks, here I sit on this beautiful morning waiting on the next shift to get here so I can leave.

Had planned on hunting today, but then my plans was changed.

Seems Mr Duck will be hunting today with his uncle and cousins while I take Master to Tallahassee shopping for his birthday.

At least I'll get to hit the big sporting goods stores, so all is not lost.

Ya'll behave, or at least pretend like you are.

Later


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What you laughing about Quack?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What you laughing about Quack?



yeah?
Only 4 more days for my WaCo Vaca


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 Lack of sleep gettin to ya'?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lack of sleep gettin to ya'?



I think he's not getting enough Woody


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> What you laughing about Quack?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lack of sleep gettin to ya'?





2 more nights and I'll have knocked out 84 hrs this week, I'm close to becoming delirous without alchol for that long.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 more nights and I'll have knocked out 84 hrs this week, I'm close to becoming delirous without alchol for that long.



You may be closer than you think


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> You may be closer than you think









Later guys, gotta crash.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 30, 2010)

Gee... I hope you have air bags installed...


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 30, 2010)

Morning .......off to work......


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2010)

morning folks!
 Projects for the day:
New boat trailer tires, grease caps, order boat carpet and glue, clean up house, do laundry, and ....... oh, who am i kidding?
There is way too many good foobaw games to watch today!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning .......off to work......


 
Later tater....



rhbama3 said:


> morning folks!
> Projects for the day:
> New boat trailer tires, grease caps, order boat carpet and glue, clean up house, do laundry, and ....... oh, who am i kidding?
> There is way too many good foobaw games to watch today!


 
Yes there are. Today is potentially going to be a pecking order day for the SEC East.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, still no deer............ 

Mornin' Folks!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning folks!
> Projects for the day:
> New boat trailer tires, grease caps, order boat carpet and glue, clean up house, do laundry, and ....... oh, who am i kidding?
> There is way too many good foobaw games to watch today!



 I thought you were headed to your b-i-l's wiff da  boat??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought you were headed to your b-i-l's wiff da boat??


 
I got an idea better than the tarp for the boat. Buy two removable camper tops for the boat, then when you wanna go campin instead of fishin you just convert it over to a camper and take off..


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 30, 2010)

Mornin Keebs... seen a few walking through the field here this morning... maybe you're just in the wrong tree?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 30, 2010)

Okay, maybe I'm nuts, but it's archery only weekend and there was a rifle shot a little too close for comfort just now. 


I got a four acre food plot smelling like Harmon's Triple Heat, hopefully some buck thinks there's a brothel around.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

Booooooooom


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought you were headed to your b-i-l's wiff da  boat??



trailer tires  and bearing grease caps were dry rotted. I'd prolly be pulled off on the side of Hwy 82 before i made it to Parrott. 
Gonna have to get that fixed before i can take it over.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got an idea better than the tarp for the boat. Buy two removable camper tops for the boat, then when you wanna go campin instead of fishin you just convert it over to a camper and take off..


Hhhhmmmm, think Bubbette would go for that?!?



Capt Quirk said:


> Mornin Keebs... seen a few walking through the field here this morning... maybe you're just in the wrong tree?


I dunno, hunted 3 different places in the last 2 days & nada......... heard 'bout 8 shots, 3 real close this morning. ~sigh~ I juss dunno.......... 



turtlebug said:


> Okay, maybe I'm nuts, but it's archery only weekend and there was a rifle shot a little too close for comfort just now.
> 
> 
> I got a four acre food plot smelling like Harmon's Triple Heat, hopefully some buck thinks there's a brothel around.


GOOD LUCK *Thwackbabe*!!!



Hankus said:


> Booooooooom


 well? didjagitit???



rhbama3 said:


> trailer tires  and bearing grease caps were dry rotted. I'd prolly be pulled off on the side of Hwy 82 before i made it to Parrott.
> Gonna have to get that fixed before i can take it over.


gotcha!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Later tater....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there are. Today is potentially going to be a pecking order day for the SEC East.


I haven't seen the SEC be this confuzzled in a long time! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got an idea better than the tarp for the boat. Buy two removable camper tops for the boat, then when you wanna go campin instead of fishin you just convert it over to a camper and take off..





turtlebug said:


> Okay, maybe I'm nuts, but it's archery only weekend and there was a rifle shot a little too close for comfort just now.
> 
> 
> I got a four acre food plot smelling like Harmon's Triple Heat, hopefully some buck thinks there's a brothel around.


Hog hunter maybe? 
Good luck to you, Bugsy! 
Still hunting with the stanky stuff, huh? 


Hankus said:


> Booooooooom


and?  


Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmm, think Bubbette would go for that?!?
> 
> 
> I dunno, hunted 3 different places in the last 2 days & nada......... heard 'bout 8 shots, 3 real close this morning. ~sigh~ I juss dunno..........
> ...



Bubbette's not talking to me right now. She's mad because i wouldn't go to the Chicken Pot Pie festival in Smithville with her.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

Think so  but I just shot once. I know its against driveler protocol, but take it easy on me it was thick and the gun is only a 4+1. I'm sorry for the lack of carnage


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I haven't seen the SEC be this confuzzled in a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm missing Tater Day in Ocilla.............. 50th one at that, go figure, missing my own parade & everything!   (They had to name it the Sweet Potato Festival so that all the other kids born in Ocilla wouldn't be jealous!)


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Think so  but I just shot once. I know its against driveler protocol, but take it easy on me it was thick and the gun is only a 4+1. I'm sorry for the lack of carnage


UPDATE!!!!!!!!! ASAP!!!   At least you saw sumthin to go BOOOM!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2010)

Uuuuuuuhhhhh, me thinks 'Bamer is a bit too far for me to go........


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 30, 2010)

You must be thinking about somebody else, I'm not even allowed back in Alabama.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2010)

Deers are droppin all over the place today...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> You must be thinking about somebody else, I'm not even allowed back in Alabama.


Dang, you're right, sorry, totally wrong direction.......... I got up waaay too early this morning!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Deers are droppin all over the place today...


who all's gotten them???


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> who all's gotten them???



not me.



_nooo_ i get to watch the dogs while mom drives 4 hours to pick up sister and kid...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 30, 2010)

slip said:


> not me.
> 
> 
> 
> _nooo_ i get to watch the dogs while mom drives 4 hours to pick up sister and kid...



yeah,and one day you may be at work while everyone else is out slaying deer


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang, you're right, sorry, totally wrong direction.......... I got up waaay too early this morning!!



That might be part of your problem. Try turning around so that you're not _facing the tree_...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2010)

slip said:


> not me.
> 
> 
> 
> _nooo_ i get to watch the dogs while mom drives 4 hours to pick up sister and kid...


Hhhmmmmm................ nope, I won't do ya that way this morning........... so I'll just say............... sorry Slip, hope you get to go soon! 



Capt Quirk said:


> That might be part of your problem. Try turning around so that you're not _facing the tree_...


I weren't even in a tree this mornin, I was in the scaffolding!!!  I wish the neighbors hada had time to get a food plot in this year, but they didn't ~~sigh~~ oh well, I'll keep going, looking & waiting, even a blind hog gets a shroon er'y now & then!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I weren't even in a tree this mornin, I was in the scaffolding!!!  I wish the neighbors hada had time to get a food plot in this year, but they didn't ~~sigh~~ oh well, I'll keep going, looking & waiting, even a blind hog gets a shroon er'y now & then!!


I thought you were after deer... what's a shroon?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I thought you were after deer... what's a shroon?


I AM after deer................. you're from FL and YOU don't know what a shroon is???????


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2010)

WOOHOO i made cheese toast without filling kitchen with smoke this time.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2010)

slip said:


> WOOHOO i made cheese toast without filling kitchen with smoke this time.


Keep practicing young grasshoppa!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I AM after deer................. you're from FL and YOU don't know what a shroon is???????



I know about shrooms, but the way y'all talk, I'm never completely sure what you mean


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> yeah,and one day you may be at work while everyone else is out slaying deer


 
Man, either one sounds good to me right about now.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

News report sucks. Tracked her about 150 yards on sparse blood to the adjoining property line which I do not have permission to cross. Think I'll go drink a beer and watch fobaw


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 30, 2010)

loader time for everyone


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> loader time for everyone



DougE!! 
You and SGG don't call, you don't write.... i wasn't sure ya'll lubbed us no mo'.


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> DougE!!
> You and SGG don't call, you don't write.... i wasn't sure ya'll lubbed us no mo'.



Who's SGG Been real busy at work and haven't had a chace to just sit and relax. Hope all is well with you and yourens.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Who's SGG Been real busy at work and haven't had a chace to just sit and relax. Hope all is well with you and yourens.



Umm......South Georgia Girl?  i thought it was your wife?

we been doing good. Wife is trying to spend money on home repair faster than i can spend it on boat repair.


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> we been doing good. Wife is trying to spend money on home repair faster than i can spend it on boat repair.


Thats good. I know the feeling just I don't have the time for the boat repairs. Looks like there might be light at the end of the tunnel here soon, but I need some time in the woods. The boat can wait.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the entertainment y'all....I ain't in no mood to MQ though

Howdy Doo!!!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

Great day gets better. Woke up from nap with leg cramps from tracking that doe this morning. Probably has to do with crawling and duckwalking through the briars and bushes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the entertainment y'all....I ain't in no mood to MQ though
> 
> Howdy Doo!!!



Hey Jeff!
 I've been watching foobaw and cleaning out my boat. Looks like a trip to Tractor Supply, McGeehee's Tire, and possibly Auto Zone are on order for Monday. Also plan to take my boat seats to Moultrie one morning next week to get re-upholstered. My boat carpet and wood are in much worse shape than i thought. This is gonna be a full scale restoration.


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2010)

holy cow i didnt know little babies picked up on words and repeated them so easy...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Jeff!
> I've been watching foobaw and cleaning out my boat. Looks like a trip to Tractor Supply, McGeehee's Tire, and possibly Auto Zone are on order for Monday. Also plan to take my boat seats to Moultrie one morning next week to get re-upholstered. My boat carpet and wood are in much worse shape than i thought. This is gonna be a full scale restoration.



Make any modifications/improvements you may think of while doing it then. You may be glad you did. Wish I were close by, I'd help ya!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Jeff!
> I've been watching foobaw and cleaning out my boat. Looks like a trip to Tractor Supply, McGeehee's Tire, and possibly Auto Zone are on order for Monday. Also plan to take my boat seats to Moultrie one morning next week to get re-upholstered. My boat carpet and wood are in much worse shape than i thought. This is gonna be a full scale restoration.



It sounds spectacular ... know why. At the end it all, it will be a brand new toy, exactly how you wanted it. You get to pick out the interior and it is your taste. Endless possibilities Robert.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey ya'll, off to the chalk mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

slip said:


> holy cow i didnt know little babies picked up on words and repeated them so easy...





How did you learn to talk


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll, off to the chalk mine.



Howdy Unkle Drankus, don't let em get too much work out of ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll, off to the chalk mine.



What's up there Mr. 'BIGSHOT' Quackdaddy??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What's up there Mr. 'BIGSHOT' Quackdaddy??



Miz Dawn done told him to go earn his keep   and seth needs new huntin boots


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Jeff!
> I've been watching foobaw and cleaning out my boat. Looks like a trip to Tractor Supply, McGeehee's Tire, and possibly Auto Zone are on order for Monday. Also plan to take my boat seats to Moultrie one morning next week to get re-upholstered. My boat carpet and wood are in much worse shape than i thought. This is gonna be a full scale restoration.



If you're worried about the outcome I have one that you can practice on. Shoot I'll even let ya pay for it  

Really bamer that sucks. Hope ya run across a few deals gettin it back together.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Great day gets better. Woke up from nap with leg cramps from tracking that doe this morning. Probably has to do with crawling and duckwalking through the briars and bushes.



Danh....Hankus, sorry you weren't able to recover it, but at least you...... back to drankin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Danh....Hankus, sorry you weren't able to recover it, but at least you...... back to drankin



It happens 

Now back to drankin


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Umm......South Georgia Girl?  i thought it was your wife?
> 
> we been doing good. Wife is trying to spend money on home repair faster than i can spend it on boat repair.



Well duh-uh!! What do you expect? 



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Jeff!
> I've been watching foobaw and cleaning out my boat. Looks like a trip to Tractor Supply, McGeehee's Tire, and possibly Auto Zone are on order for Monday. Also plan to take my boat seats to Moultrie one morning next week to get re-upholstered. My boat carpet and wood are in much worse shape than i thought. This is gonna be a full scale restoration.



Uh, no! I'm getting hard wood floors, remember? 



Jeff C. said:


> Make any modifications/improvements you may think of while doing it then. You may be glad you did. Wish I were close by, I'd help ya!!!



He don't need no help. He's plannin' on spendin' enough money on the boat as it is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh well....ain't no pop-up camper in my near future any longer. Just bought a BIG tow-behind smoker 

Teri's 'Honey-Doo' list just grew exponentially


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Well duh-uh!! What do you expect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I was just talkin' about the labor....nevermind then


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2010)

any easy way to tell the difference between 16 oz. and 20 oz. or plush vs. standard boat carpet? This is driving me nuts. Mine is so bad i have no idea. If its 20 oz and i get 16 i'll have gaps between compartments. If it's 16 and I get 20, then the compartments won't shut. ARGH!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2010)

i had the little one saying "get that deer" when there was gun shots off in the woods

i think that made her mom a little happier then _before_ i knew she repeats what she hears


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

Gh ujgtyu dcstgy 6 hu 7I dfs. Dftgh uijh yhuj xčdsaxdc.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Gh ujgtyu dcstgy 6 hu 7I dfs. Dftgh uijh yhuj xčdsaxdc.



i guess you saw the game winning FG for Florida. 
Pop a top and kick the shoes off, bro!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i guess you saw the game winning FG for Florida.
> Pop a top and kick the shoes off, bro!



I expected nothin less. Believe were 3-18 since 1990


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh well....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

Seems to be a deep subject


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Seems to be a deep subject



Ain't that deep.....yet


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

Its gettin deep


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Its gettin deep



I'm workin' on it


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

I think I'm on double time  least time and a half


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I think I'm on double time  least time and a half



I just got here


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

No worries you'll get here or was it there


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Headin to Dekalb Farmer's Market fo some groceries and goodies!!




What did you get?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2010)

What are you idjits doin in here?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

Wisht I knew


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> No worries you'll get here or was it there



See my location



Laneybird said:


> What did you get?



I just got some ingredients for a Fattie and some sauces wife got a whole bunch of other stuff



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you idjits doin in here?



Nuttin


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you idjits doin in here?



taking a break from looking at Boat stuff. I have watched so many you tube videos of fishfinders, boat carpet, and trolling motors i can't see straight.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> taking a break from looking at Boat stuff. I have watched so many you tube videos of fishfinders, boat carpet, and trolling motors i can't see straight.



But did ya learn anything


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> But did ya learn anything



Besides that it'll make ya see crooked....or at least not skraight??


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 30, 2010)

Suusch bull h the dawgs freakin lost idotgs stop turning the bals over!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Suusch bull h the dawgs freakin lost idotgs stop turning the bals over!


 
Aint that the truth...


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 30, 2010)

I just got some ingredients for a Fattie and some sauces wife got a whole bunch of other stuff



Well, I have yet to see an actual hog, in this dribbil drivel.
Thought you might be going to pick one up.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> suusch bull h the dawgs freakin lost idotgs stop turning the bals over!





miguel cervantes said:


> aint that the truth...



@%^$#qtggqwe g^#%u&y%^@$t%req gh gh#%^hy@tgvfwegbv%g%#h^y%$#@!g%#$!#$erwyh^%$^%$#!%rtv$trv$t%^u&u&^@%!y%^#%$@ty@b%rynyumn%$yu%$y@tyrqe htr#un^u^@$y!%!%bytrb$nuy^%&%@&%@$ny $@ny $^u%^%#&@$&@$yn^$@n^$um&^#%m*^%hnegheghui&^#%yw%$wyhwt yemnwyemn&iu^#uy^%$ytytwh whwty #u@%^ymn%y%w$


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 30, 2010)

someone please ban me Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Suusch bull h the dawgs freakin lost idotgs stop turning the bals over!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aint that the truth...



So is what Boss said below



Laneybird said:


> I just got some ingredients for a Fattie and some sauces wife got a whole bunch of other stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was one shown in the last driveler, with a little girl skinnin it out



BBQBOSS said:


> @%^$#qtggqwe g^#%u&y%^@$t%req gh gh#%^hy@tgvfwegbv%g%#h^y%$#@!g%#$!#$erwyh^%$^%$#!%rtv$trv$t%^u&u&^@%!y%^#%$@ty@b%rynyumn%$yu%$y@tyrqe htr#un^u^@$y!%!%bytrb$nuy^%&%@&%@$ny $@ny $^u%^%#&@$&@$yn^$@n^$um&^#%m*^%hnegheghui&^#%yw%$wyhwt yemnwyemn&iu^#uy^%$ytytwh whwty #u@%^ymn%y%w$



Banning material all right


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> someone please ban me Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!



MATTHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MATTHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



RUH ROH!!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>



 Where you been Tp???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> MATTHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



what Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 30, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


>



idjit


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> But did ya learn anything


yeah. I started out looking at fish finders and boat restoration, but ended up looking at drunk chicks in bikini's on boats. 


BBQBOSS said:


> @%^$#qtggqwe g^#%u&y%^@$t%req gh gh#%^hy@tgvfwegbv%g%#h^y%$#@!g%#$!#$erwyh^%$^%$#!%rtv$trv$t%^u&u&^@%!y%^#%$@ty@b%rynyumn%$yu%$y@tyrqe htr#un^u^@$y!%!%bytrb$nuy^%&%@&%@$ny $@ny $^u%^%#&@$&@$yn^$@n^$um&^#%m*^%hnegheghui&^#%yw%$wyhwt yemnwyemn&iu^#uy^%$ytytwh whwty #u@%^ymn%y%w$


The Dawgs can still salvage the year with a win over Auburn and Georgia Tech. Okay, forget Auburn, but you've got a good shot at beating Tech. Maybe.


Keebs said:


> MATTHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh! She used her teacher voice! That's hawt....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah. I started out looking at fish finders and boat restoration, but ended up looking at drunk chicks in bikini's on boats.
> 
> The Dawgs can still salvage the year with a win over Auburn and Georgia Tech. Okay, forget Auburn, but you've got a good shot at beating Tech. Maybe.
> 
> Oh! She used her teacher voice! That's hawt....



think im about to get banned!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah. I started out looking at fish finders and boat restoration, but ended up looking at drunk chicks in bikini's on boats.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 30, 2010)

........^....^....^...............................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> ........^....^....^...............................


----------



## slip (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> think im about to get banned!



I don't think a tranquilizer dart in the butt and a tag in the ear is something to look forward to, but i know how you feel.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think a tranquilizer dart in the butt and a tag in the ear is something to look forward to, but i know how you feel.



well it looks as if ive ticked some off in the sports forum... im not losing any sleep over it, i can tell ya that.. some people have to cry about it when you say "idiot".


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



but but but you  me, no?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> well it looks as if ive ticked some off in the sports forum... im not losing any sleep over it, i can tell ya that.. some people have to cry about it when you say "idiot".



Yeah, i've noticed the natives are restless over there again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



admit it. You have no idea what she typed do you? 

















Don't worry, i don't either. 
Hey to yara-babe!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> admit it. You have no idea what she typed do you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol he Jeff the paddles too


ok off to bed I go .. night y'all


----------



## Keebs (Oct 30, 2010)

just remember..........................................

























I read back..............................


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> but but but you  me, no?




Heck yeah.... 



YaraG. said:


> lol he Jeff the paddles too
> 
> 
> ok off to bed I go .. night y'all





rhbama3 said:


> admit it. You have no idea what she typed do you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I don't...nite Yara!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2010)

Nite folks!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 31, 2010)

Morning folks....What a bunch of good football games ( unless like me you picked GA to win)


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning folks....What a bunch of good football games ( unless like me you picked GA to win)


I rarely watch football, almost never college ball, and if I did... it would be the 'Noles. I had no problems yesterday


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 31, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I rarely watch football, almost never college ball, and if I did... it would be the 'Noles. I had no problems yesterday



That is cause they lost on Thursday


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> That is cause they lost on Thursday



Yeah... but it isn't like they lost to the Gators


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 31, 2010)

Morning folks......


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2010)

Grits, cornbread, biskits n coffee. Startin out a good day


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2010)

Mornin RM

Ya do any bag snatchin last nite


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

Mornin guys. Hey Hankus... pass the cornbread?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2010)

Lil far to throw there CaptQ. How's yer grape search goin  mine didn't make nothin this compared to what they usually do. I didn't even get enough to make me any wine


----------



## OutFishHim (Oct 31, 2010)

Morning Woody's!


Off to work again....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Lil far to throw there CaptQ. How's yer grape search goin  mine didn't make nothin this compared to what they usually do. I didn't even get enough to make me any wine



The search for grapes is not going good. Looks like I'll be listening to lectures about the wine kit till next year. Part of my problem, was that what grapes I did find, were like 30' up in the canopy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning Woody's!
> 
> 
> Off to work again....


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> The search for grapes is not going good. Looks like I'll be listening to lectures about the wine kit till next year. Part of my problem, was that what grapes I did find, were like 30' up in the canopy.



Is there a pumpkin wine  If so mite be able to get them real cheap like tomorow. Jus a thought (course ya gotta consider the source)


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't rightly know if'n I'd drink pumpkin wine... and I'll drink almost anything- except gin


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I don't rightly know if'n I'd drink pumpkin wine... and I'll drink almost anything- except gin



Theys recipe's for it so somebody does. They make mater wine so I rekon bout any fruit, vegetable, or thing ya can stick in there will make some kinda wine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning Woody's!
> 
> 
> Off to work again....





You called??


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2010)

Mornen Unkle Drankus


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

Just cuz somebody does it, don't make it right


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

Mornin Quack... or would that be evening for you? How you holding up?


----------



## Hankus (Oct 31, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Just cuz somebody does it, don't make it right



Just keep us posted on what ya decide to make it out of 

If all else fails make it real strong and serve real cold as shots


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe I'll find a bee hive, and make honey wine or mead?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Mornen Unkle Drankus



Hey brother!!




Capt Quirk said:


> Mornin Quack... or would that be evening for you? How you holding up?




Just got off work. 72 hrs completed, only 12 more hrs to go before getting a break!



Later guys, Benadryl kicking in . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Is there a pumpkin wine  If so mite be able to get them real cheap like tomorow. Jus a thought (course ya gotta consider the source)


 


Capt Quirk said:


> Just cuz somebody does it, don't make it right


 
Sure it does. Sam Adams Oktoberfest (pumpkin beer) is awesome. Oh, and too bad on the gin, it's made from Juniper berries (Juniperus virginiana) or Red Cedar. Something you could find plenty of..


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure it does. Sam Adams Oktoberfest (pumpkin beer) is awesome. Oh, and too bad on the gin, it's made from Juniper berries (Juniperus virginiana) or Red Cedar. Something you could find plenty of..



Only have a very few cedar here, but even then I wouldn't mess with gin again. I tied into that stuff once, and it weren't pretty at all. Never again


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2010)

Morning, Dudes and Dudette's!
I don't even want to go the Sports Forum. I think this was my worst week ever on the Pick'ems!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Dudes and Dudette's!
> I don't even want to go the Sports Forum. I think this was my worst week ever on the Pick'ems!


 
I took the week off from pick'ems, cause' my team was off. I did however make an attempt to support the local Dawgs. Best I could tell, Bobo is a complete idiot and neither team had a defense worth a flip. 

As far as our team goes, I'm not feelin too good about prospects for a repeat. The Aubies are just too strong, and I'd rather see the best team go for the crystal.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh the sports forum is all cryin' in the beer.   My team didn't take the week off and is now in the driver's seat for the Big 12 north.  

Going to tear out the garden today, except for the fall plantings.   Anybody else want dirt under the finger nails?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2010)

Mornin' peoples!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' peoples!!!



Afternoon Jeffs


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 31, 2010)

Mornin Folks



My dad just killed a nice 8 pointer, and I'm stuck at work. Well at least I'm on double-time. I can go buy some meet.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> , and I'm stuck at work. Well at least I'm on double-time.


Is that like double-secret probation?


----------



## magoo (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey Doug!! Long time , Bud. How ya been?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Afternoon Jeffs



 Stayed up wayyy to late last night, ate dinner very late. I believe that had somethin' to do with it. Dog woke me up early, but rolled back over



dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> 
> My dad just killed a nice 8 pointer, and I'm stuck at work. Well at least I'm on double-time. I can go buy some meet.



Good for Dad!!! There ya go douge, just think of all that $$
you ain't got time to spend!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I took the week off from pick'ems, cause' my team was off. I did however make an attempt to support the local Dawgs. Best I could tell, Bobo is a complete idiot and neither team had a defense worth a flip.
> 
> As far as our team goes, I'm not feelin too good about prospects for a repeat. The Aubies are just too strong, and I'd rather see the best team go for the crystal.



not sure i understand the logic behind not doing the pick'ems. You just gave up 10 games.
 I don't know what the answer is for the Dawgs. Finding a good OC would be a lot easier than finding a new head coach. I think Bobo will be toast after they lose to Auburn.
 Speaking of Auburn, I'm thinking the BCS will move Bama up to #5 after the Mich. State and Mizzou losses yesterday.
Now, while i think Auburn is one heckuva team this year, I think the Tide will have the best chance of beating them. I don't see Oregon, Boise,  or TCU losing, so it'll take us winning out( i know, not likely but possible) to get a shot.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 31, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Yeah... but it isn't like they lost to the Gators



Nope worse they lost to NC state,at least both GA and Florida were both unranked unlike FSU...



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks......





Hankus said:


> Grits, cornbread, biskits n coffee. Startin out a good day





OutFishHim said:


> Morning Woody's!
> 
> 
> Off to work again....





Hooked On Quack said:


> You called??





rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Dudes and Dudette's!
> I don't even want to go the Sports Forum. I think this was my worst week ever on the Pick'ems!



Morning all,If I missed anyone sorry.......Bama,I missed 3 thanks to the my picking from the heart instead of with my brain


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Nope worse they lost to NC state,at least both GA and Florida were both unranked unlike FSU...
> 
> 
> Morning all,If I missed anyone sorry.......Bama,I missed 3 thanks to the my picking from the heart instead of with my brain




I missed 5! 
Went with the favorites for the most part, but i sure didn't see Mich. State and Mizzou getting stomped like they did.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2010)

Mornin' Mike...

 for a minute. Have you done any Crappie fishing yet?


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 31, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Is that like double-secret probation?


Only when the crow flys by and the eagle has landed.



Jeff C. said:


> Stayed up wayyy to late last night, ate dinner very late. I believe that had somethin' to do with it. Dog woke me up early, but rolled back over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just found out he was sitting in MY honey hole stand. SGG is taking care of the $ thing at walmart right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Only when the crow flys by and the eagle has landed.
> 
> Just found out he was sitting in MY honey hole stand. SGG is taking care of the $ thing at walmart right now.



Never fails!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Never fails!!!



Nope just my luck.


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey dude I seed that. If you win I'm telling um my name is JeffC.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I missed 5!
> Went with the favorites for the most part, but i sure didn't see Mich. State and Mizzou getting stomped like they did.



I did pick the Mich.State game,I thought Mizzou would lose but picked with the heart instead.....I thought Kentucky would do better then they did



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Mike...
> 
> for a minute. Have you done any Crappie fishing yet?



Crappie have not started to bite here yet...We need about a week of high40's for the low to get the water temp we need....We have started to see a few Yellow and white perch,so it should not be long.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey dude I seed that. If you win I'm telling um my name is JeffC.



I tell ya what...if I'm drawn, I'm letting you go in my place



jmfauver said:


> I did pick the Mich.State game,I thought Mizzou would lose but picked with the heart instead.....I thought Kentucky would do better then they did
> 
> 
> 
> Crappie have not started to bite here yet...We need about a week of high40's for the low to get the water temp we need....We have started to see a few Yellow and white perch,so it should not be long.....



I've been hearing a few reports of some catching them....one of my favorite little Crappie lakes just closed for the season today....Water Authority lake


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I tell ya what...if I'm drawn, I'm letting you go in my place
> 
> 
> 
> I've been hearing a few reports of some catching them....one of my favorite little Crappie lakes just closed for the season today....Water Authority lake



I mostly river fish around here...The main issue is once you hook them you gotta bring them up 30ft or so....I just cannot wait until they start....I been cleaning the gear all weekend so I don't have to stop during the season to get them cleaned up....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Mike...
> 
> for a minute. Have you done any Crappie fishing yet?



That's why i'm getting my boat back up to par. The CRAVING is upon me! 
Got a lot of jigs to tie, and some new combo's i want to make.
Are any of you familiar with shad darts? I haven't molded any in years but way back when we used to slaughter everything with them. They are a jig but the flat face gives them a good wobbling motion. Betting most of the fish in the lake have never seen one before. Unlike my snipe and black/chartreuse roundheads.


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I tell ya what...if I'm drawn, I'm letting you go in my place


Well in that case if I'm drawn, I'm letting you go in my place.  Well probably not, me and Tanner will tell ya all about it though.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That's why i'm getting my boat back up to par. The CRAVING is upon me!
> Got a lot of jigs to tie, and some new combo's i want to make.
> Are any of you familiar with shad darts? I haven't molded any in years but way back when we used to slaughter everything with them. They are a jig but the flat face gives them a good wobbling motion. Betting most of the fish in the lake have never seen one before. Unlike my snipe and black/chartreuse roundheads.



I still have a mold for the shad darts...


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> not sure i understand the logic behind not doing the pick'ems. You just gave up 10 games.
> I don't know what the answer is for the Dawgs. Finding a good OC would be a lot easier than finding a new head coach. I think Bobo will be toast after they lose to Auburn.
> Speaking of Auburn, I'm thinking the BCS will move Bama up to #5 after the Mich. State and Mizzou losses yesterday.
> Now, while i think Auburn is one heckuva team this year, I think the Tide will have the best chance of beating them. I don't see Oregon, Boise,  or TCU losing, so it'll take us winning out( i know, not likely but possible) to get a shot.



Auburn does have a heck of a team this year. Still it was a surprise that OleMiss did not keep it closer last night. Pass defense has big holes! I'm more worried about a DAWG'S upset than Alabama. War Eagle. It's happy days. They've grown better each week. Malzahn and Newton are a lethal combo.

Oregon.  Now that's a team that for real worries me. They are FAST and can get it done.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I still have a mold for the shad darts...



me too but it's an old Ament mold. Pretty rough with lots of flash that needs cleaning up. May check ebay and see if a good Hilts or Do-it mold is available.


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> me too but it's an old Ament mold. Pretty rough with lots of flash that needs cleaning up. May check ebay and see if a good Hilts or Do-it mold is available.



let me dig a little bit....mine should be a do-it mold


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That's why i'm getting my boat back up to par. The CRAVING is upon me!
> Got a lot of jigs to tie, and some new combo's i want to make.
> Are any of you familiar with shad darts? I haven't molded any in years but way back when we used to slaughter everything with them. They are a jig but the flat face gives them a good wobbling motion. Betting most of the fish in the lake have never seen one before. Unlike my snipe and black/chartreuse roundheads.



Don't have any, but have seen them before....probably in my Grandfather's tackle box



dougefresh said:


> Well in that case if I'm drawn, I'm letting you go in my place.  Well probably not, me and Tanner will tell ya all about it though.



I'd like to hear about it


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't have any, but have seen them before....probably in my Grandfather's tackle box



I have them in mine...and I ain't older then you!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 31, 2010)

Quick drive by.   Musta got hit by a truck yesterday, sure am feeling it today!     Y'all have a good one, I'm watching football in the recliner and cooking an 11 lb shoulder picnic ham.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I have them in mine...and I ain't older then you!



Yeah but I like to pick on Wobbert-woo.....wait, only Tbug can call him that  



boneboy96 said:


> Quick drive by.   Musta got hit by a truck yesterday, sure am feeling it today!     Y'all have a good one, I'm watching football in the recliner and cooking an 11 lb shoulder picnic ham.



Pics dude


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah but I like to pick on Wobbert-woo.....wait, only Tbug can call him that



See now ya done it...Bug is gonna get ya for messin w/ her Wobbert......

Time for some football


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah but I like to pick on Wobbert-woo.....wait, only Tbug can call him that
> 
> 
> 
> Pics dude



Only card carrying Thwackbabes are allowed to call me that!


jmfauver said:


> See now ya done it...Bug is gonna get ya for messin w/ her Wobbert......
> 
> Time for some football



I miss Bugsy. Hope she's getting some help at work. They are wearing her out.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> @%^$#qtggqwe g^#%u&y%^@$t%req gh gh#%^hy@tgvfwegbv%g%#h^y%$#@!g%#$!#$erwyh^%$^%$#!%rtv$trv$t%^u&u&^@%!y%^#%$@ty@b%rynyumn%$yu%$y@tyrqe htr#un^u^@$y!%!%bytrb$nuy^%&%@&%@$ny $@ny $^u%^%#&@$&@$yn^$@n^$um&^#%m*^%hnegheghui&^#%yw%$wyhwt yemnwyemn&iu^#uy^%$ytytwh whwty #u@%^ymn%y%w$





BBQBOSS said:


> someone please ban me Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 31, 2010)

Time to run the loader


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



No fair!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> No fair!!!


 Sure it is...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 31, 2010)

yo!


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 31, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Quick drive by.   Musta got hit by a truck yesterday, sure am feeling it today!     Y'all have a good one, I'm watching football in the recliner and cooking an 11 lb shoulder picnic ham.



Did ya poke a few dozen holes in it, stuff them with cilantro, onions, pimientos, spanish olives, oregano, sazon, adobo, hot paprika, fresh garlic, and marinate it over night? If so .... i'm on my way with the arroz con abichuleas.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yo!


 
Whazzzuuuuuuppp!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yo!


well, i see you didn't get banded after the implosion last night. 


YaraG. said:


> Did ya poke a few dozen holes in it, stuff them with cilantro, onions, pimientos, spanish olives, oregano, sazon, adobo, hot paprika, fresh garlic, and marinate it over night? If so .... i'm on my way with the arroz con abichuleas.


Lawd, i hope not! He wanted a ham, not a cuban supreme pizza!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whazzzuuuuuuppp!!!!



The Tide moves up two more spots. Sure hope Saban and the boys are motivated for the next few weeks.


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i see you didn't get banded after the implosion last night.
> 
> Lawd, i hope not! He wanted a ham, not a cuban supreme pizza!
> 
> ...



Hey idgit ... that's not what ya said at FPG


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Hey idgit ... that's not what ya said at FPG





half of the stuff listed is pizza toppings and i don't know what the rest of it is. 
I wuv you too....


----------



## YaraDV. (Oct 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> half of the stuff listed is pizza toppings and i don't know what the rest of it is.
> I wuv you too....



It's called spanish soul and I  u too


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I miss Bugsy. Hope she's getting some help at work. They are wearing her out.


Where does she work? The wife may be looking for a new job if they have a good cardiac unit.


----------



## slip (Oct 31, 2010)

got two bucks in two days on the trail cam where i plan to hunt this week

one was a button (meat) and one was a weird rack...no idea how many points.


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 31, 2010)

slip said:


> got two bucks in two days on the trail cam where i plan to hunt with my new flashlight tonight
> 
> one was a button (meat) and one was a weird rack...no idea how many points.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## slip (Oct 31, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Fixed it for ya.



flash light? you mean like when the woods is dark? heck nah im skeerd of the dark...

thats what deer snares and giant pitfalls are for.


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 31, 2010)

slip said:


> flash light? you mean like when the woods is dark? heck nah im skeerd of the dark...
> 
> thats what deer snares and giant pitfalls are for.




Thats what the flashlight is for. I got one brighter than the sun that you can use.


----------



## slip (Oct 31, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thats what the flashlight is for. I got one brighter than the sun that you can use.



does it shine 360? because if i cant see behind me, thats where the boogie man sneaks up....skeery stuff in them woods man, some times i just gotta shoot at the noices in the pitch dark because i dunno what they could be

thats why you should always carry 4 extra mags and 2 extra boxes of ammo...never know..


----------



## dougefresh (Oct 31, 2010)

slip said:


> does it shine 360? because if i cant see behind me, thats where the boogie man sneaks up....skeery stuff in them woods man, some times i just gotta shoot at the noices in the pitch dark because i dunno what they could be
> 
> thats why you should always carry 4 extra mags and 2 extra boxes of ammo...never know..


Yes it will make a circle. You could always get someone to hold it over your head shining down.

Just don't look behind ya. If you don't see it there is nuffin to be scared of.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2010)

slip said:


> does it shine 360? because if i cant see behind me, thats where the boogie man sneaks up....skeery stuff in them woods man, some times i just gotta shoot at the noices in the pitch dark because i dunno what they could be
> 
> thats why you should always carry 4 extra mags and 2 extra boxes of ammo...never know..


 
Surely you're not sayin you're skeer'd of the dark...


----------



## Bubbette (Oct 31, 2010)

rhbama3 is unavailable right now. He is lookin' for the carpet in his study. Please leave a message at the tone.


----------



## slip (Oct 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Surely you're not sayin you're skeer'd of the dark...



no, no not at all. infact the dark is skeer'd of me.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

Where are yall at?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm here... where you?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Only card carrying Thwackbabes are allowed to call me that!
> 
> 
> I miss Bugsy. Hope she's getting some help at work. They are wearing her out.



 Awe  

I'm okay. Things are settling down a bit but with the new company taking over now, lots of stuff changing so it's just more stuff to learn, more rules and regulations, changes, etc. 

I miss you guys!  




Capt Quirk said:


> Where does she work? The wife may be looking for a new job if they have a good cardiac unit.



No cardiac unit in a lab.  




Bubbette said:


> rhbama3 is unavailable right now. He is lookin' for the carpet in his study. Please leave a message at the tone.



Better issue an APB, Fishbait is getting lonely.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

Quirk.. not real sure where I'm at 

Hey BugsyMamaSista


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

Snowy, how's that critter situation going? Them dogs getting along better with the livestock?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2010)

Evening droolers, how are y'all doin?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 31, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Quirk.. not real sure where I'm at
> 
> Hey BugsyMamaSista





Hey Snowalmosttimetostartcallinyoubundlemamasisagain!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Snowalmosttimetostartcallinyoubundlemamasisagain!



BUGSY!!!! 
Glad to hear things are settling down. I'm getting things lined up to overhaul and restore my bassboat. The urge to go sit in a tree and listen to old guys ride around on 4-wheelers all day hasn't hit me yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2010)

Kricket makes one smokin hawt debil.........but Sulli??? DUDE !!!! What up wit dat??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i see you didn't get banded after the implosion last night.
> 
> Lawd, i hope not! He wanted a ham, not a cuban supreme pizza!
> 
> ...



Nope i was wonering if i would be able to log in this morning! 

Had to send out a few pm's this morn to clear up a few things.


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Snowy, how's that critter situation going? Them dogs getting along better with the livestock?


Nope... it stinks. Splat was the one that killed Snowy, and she killed one of my layer hens today (Nathan saw her, she was by the house while I was unloading hay) But I put some shock collars on order, should be here in a few days, and I plan to light her up when she shows any interest in the chickens. If that doesn't work, I guess we'll go from there. 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evening droolers, how are y'all doin?


Hey Bro  Good here  hows things goin down yonder?



turtlebug said:


> Hey Snowalmosttimetostartcallinyoubundlemamasisagain!


Heeeeeey Bugsy!  yup, its gettin to be a wee bit nippy out there  Gonna hafta start gettin out the winter clothes, and the extention cords for the trucks


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Nope... it stinks. Splat was the one that killed Snowy, and she killed one of my layer hens today (Nathan saw her, she was by the house while I was unloading hay) But I put some shock collars on order, should be here in a few days, and I plan to light her up when she shows any interest in the chickens. If that doesn't work, I guess we'll go from there.


Are your birds free range? If not, try an invisible fence around their pen. That way you don't have to always be there with your finger on the trigger. Just a thought.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 31, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Kricket makes one smokin hawt debil.........but Sulli??? DUDE !!!! What up wit dat??
> 
> View attachment 565706
> 
> View attachment 565707



Yes, she does! 
I can't tell if Sulli is supposed to be Repo-man, or Officer Dangle from Reno 911!


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Are your birds free range? If not, try an invisible fence around their pen. That way you don't have to always be there with your finger on the trigger. Just a thought.



Just the laying flock (9) The younger birds are staying in until  the shock collars get here.  Splat has now been confined to the house when we're in here, and a line, when we're outside or not on the property. She doesn't mess with em when they're penned up, nor try to dig into the run of the younger birds.. just when they're outside (and this is the first time she's even bothered having anything to do with the adult flock). I think she wants to play, is all. Though she's gotten the taste of killing two birds now, I REALLY hope I can break her of this, before it escalates.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, she does!
> I can't tell if Sulli is supposed to be Repo-man, or Officer Dangle from Reno 911!



He told me wednesday that he was going to be occifer dangle!  He didnt lie!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Oct 31, 2010)

"The trouble with quotations on the Internet is that you never know if they can be trusted" ~ Benjaman Franklin


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Just the laying flock (9) The younger birds are staying in until  the shock collars get here.  Splat has now been confined to the house when we're in here, and a line, when we're outside or not on the property. She doesn't mess with em when they're penned up, nor try to dig into the run of the younger birds.. just when they're outside (and this is the first time she's even bothered having anything to do with the adult flock). I think she wants to play, is all. Though she's gotten the taste of killing two birds now, I REALLY hope I can break her of this, before it escalates.


Mine are penned, and Shempard will sit outside the wire, him and the rooster going after each other. he doesn't try to go under the wire though, which is really good for everyone concerned.


----------



## slip (Oct 31, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> "The trouble with quotations on the Internet is that you never know if they can be trusted" ~ Benjaman Franklin


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Mine are penned, and Shempard will sit outside the wire, him and the rooster going after each other. he doesn't try to go under the wire though, which is really good for everyone concerned.



Yup, that it is  BEtter that, then feathers all over the place


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 31, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> BUGSY!!!!
> Glad to hear things are settling down. I'm getting things lined up to overhaul and restore my bassboat. The urge to go sit in a tree and listen to old guys ride around on 4-wheelers all day hasn't hit me yet.



Well, I had a great time this weekend. I thought about you yesterday morning.  Fishbait was driving me a long ways to my fave foot plot and four turkeys ran out in front of us, rather than run across the road AWAY from the truck, they continued to run their danged bobbing-hen heads right in front of the truck, two on each side, for about 75 yards.   I guess they finally realized their chant of "You can't catch me" might not be working before they ducked into the other side of the woods.     

I had a quickdraw standoff with a doe at about 100 yards or so.... she won.  

AND, I had to think twice about wasting a $30 arrow/broadhead combo on an armadillo. Then I realized he was close enough to me that I could've just stepped on his tail and snatched him up.    

Gonna start hanging out in Doerun this weekend. Maybe I'll get a doe or something this year.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Oct 31, 2010)

I will admit though, with the way that rooster has been acting, I'm half tempted to let the dog "adjust his attitude".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 31, 2010)

I had to deal with a Zombie...
I thought he looked more like PBradley after a bad day fishing..


----------



## SnowHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> I will admit though, with the way that rooster has been acting, I'm half tempted to let the dog "adjust his attitude".


 There's nuttin better then a sweet, friendly Roo. The mean ones fine new homes, though the stew 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had to deal with a Zombie...
> I thought he looked more like PBradley after a bad day fishing..
> 
> View attachment 565739


  Thats one skeery zombie


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 1, 2010)

...


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

Morning folks.....Nothing like a 2am pager wakeup call,for a dead battery in the pager


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2010)

Don't look now but the calendar says, Monday.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't look now but the calendar says, Monday.



you had to remind me didin't ya


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 1, 2010)

Mornin y'all
2 days left till Vacation


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 1, 2010)

Morning all !


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all
> 2 days left till Vacation





F14Gunner said:


> Morning all !



morning....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> you had to remind me didin't ya



Well have a large cup of coffee


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well have a large cup of coffee



 Pot is done,I am on the first glass of tea now.I may just take a nap when I get home from work,it sure beats doing yard work


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2010)

Hope y'all had a goodun this weekend 

Jus a fly by before coffee and chores


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Hope y'all had a goodun this weekend
> 
> Jus a fly by before coffee and chores



What up Hankus!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

Mornin', hey, how are you, passin through, gotta go, in a hurry, see y'all later..


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin', hey, how are you, passin through, gotta go, in a hurry, see y'all later..



run away why don't ya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2010)

Finished up my 84 hr week this morning, back at it Wednesday night, I LOVE it . . .


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Finished up my 84 hr week this morning, back at it Wednesday night, I LOVE it . . .



Your delirious ,I think you need a drink and some sleeep


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

What up dis mornin' peoples???


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 1, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.  2 days of work and then it is off to Vegas.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 1, 2010)

coffeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall. 2 days of work and then it is off to Vegas.


 
Mornin Officer Dangle...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 1, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.  2 days of work and then it is off to Vegas.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Officer Dangle...



Dare ya to go in uniform


----------



## MoonPie (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What up dis mornin' peoples???



Blue sky. Dang! Think we have a total a 1" a rain in the past five months. Be sightin in my slug gun today after work. Tomarrow be complainin bout my shoulder. 

Wazup wit you JC


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Officer Dangle...







Jeff Raines said:


> Dare ya to go in uniform


doubtful!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 1, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.  2 days of work and then it is off to Vegas.



Why??? Do they need a stunt double for Occifer Dangle on Reno 911??????


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> What up dis mornin' peoples???





jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.  2 days of work and then it is off to Vegas.





SnowHunter said:


> coffeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!





MoonPie said:


> Blue sky. Dang! Think we have a total a 1" a rain in the past five months. Be sightin in my slug gun today after work. Tomarrow be complainin bout my shoulder.
> 
> Wazup wit you JC





BBQBOSS said:


> Why??? Do they need a stunt double for Occifer Dangle on Reno 911??????




Morning folks....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2010)

Dang, there for a minute I thought I was having a heart attack, turned out it was just gas. Pffffffffffffffft!!


----------



## MoonPie (Nov 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning folks....



HowZit wit you today JM  .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Well hello everyone!! how's it going??


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Just the laying flock (9) The younger birds are staying in until  the shock collars get here.  Splat has now been confined to the house when we're in here, and a line, when we're outside or not on the property. She doesn't mess with em when they're penned up, nor try to dig into the run of the younger birds.. just when they're outside (and this is the first time she's even bothered having anything to do with the adult flock). I think she wants to play, is all. Though she's gotten the taste of killing two birds now, I REALLY hope I can break her of this, before it escalates.







Mornin`, folks.


Snow, it`s mighty hard to break a chicken killer. Only thing I know of that might work is to get you bantam hen with some biddies. When Splat goes for one of them, and that little hen gets through with her, Splat probably won`t like chickens much anymore.  Maybe...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2010)

morning, peeps!
Gonna be a very expensive day. Got two garage doors with all the fixin's getting replaced( ours have had issues for 3 years) and just got off the phone with a boat seat restorer in Moultrie. Gonna take my seats down to him one morning this week. Still gotta order new carpet for the boat and get new tires on the trailer.
Too many projects for a call week.....


----------



## MoonPie (Nov 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well hello everyone!! how's it going??



Hello KYB! Purdy  here, thank you  .


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 1, 2010)

Good mornin   Hope yall have a good week


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> HowZit wit you today JM  .




It is going good other then the pager going off this morning....



rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> Gonna be a very expensive day. Got two garage doors with all the fixin's getting replaced( ours have had issues for 3 years) and just got off the phone with a boat seat restorer in Moultrie. Gonna take my seats down to him one morning this week. Still gotta order new carpet for the boat and get new tires on the trailer.
> Too many projects for a call week.....



Your other project should be going out tomorrow,I hope...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Well hello everyone!! how's it going??


 
You do realize that if you hadn't hauled your Kaintucky butt to the Swamp, UGA would have won that game,,,,,,,,,don't you?

It's all your fault..


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize that if you hadn't hauled your Kaintucky butt to the Swamp, UGA would have won that game,,,,,,,,,don't you?
> 
> It's all your fault..



I heard it was BSU's fault


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2010)

Chores suck, class sux, work is gonna suck. Need 501 to hurry up and get here


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I heard it was BSU's fault


 
They aren't talented enough to effect anything that happens in the SEC..


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They aren't talented enough to effect anything that happens in the SEC..


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They aren't talented enough to effect anything that happens in the SEC..



Attaway MC use the truth againt em


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


 
Your cheeekun is nekkid...........is that allowed??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your cheeekun is nekkid...........is that allowed??


 it was last year, but that's ok, I like this one better for now, gotta go find me something more "thanksgiviningey" to put on.........................


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize that if you hadn't hauled your Kaintucky butt to the Swamp, UGA would have won that game,,,,,,,,,don't you?
> 
> It's all your fault..



GO CATS.......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> GO CATS.......


 Hey stranger............... howudoin?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your cheeekun is nekkid...........is that allowed??





Keebs said:


> it was last year, but that's ok, I like this one better for now, gotta go find me something more "thanksgiviningey" to put on.........................



Ur cheeekun iz cold.....poor thing is dancing around trying to warm up.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey stranger............... howudoin?



HEYYYYYY, been a while but I iz back....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ur cheeekun iz cold.....poor thing is dancing around trying to warm up.


yep, been kinda nippy in the am's lately................ 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> HEYYYYYY, been a while but I iz back....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

where is everybody???


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> where is everybody???


 I dunno..............


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I dunno..............


What you been up to lately??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What you been up to lately??


Same 'ol, same 'ol, work, feed critters, cook, eat, sleep, repeat........... but at least I get the chance to do it again each day!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Same 'ol, same 'ol, work, feed critters, cook, eat, sleep, repeat........... but at least I get the chance to do it again each day!



Amen sista!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Amen sista!!!!



How's LIttle Red & MinniWOW doing??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> where is everybody???



Here i iz.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

No really!! I'm eating popcorn...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrrr. Sleeping 4 hrs after working 12 ain't cutting it.


Afternoon fellow dribblers!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> How's LIttle Red & MinniWOW doing??


They are doing great........keeping me hopping!!


BBQBOSS said:


> Here i iz.


BBQ!!!  wassup Bro????


Miguel Cervantes said:


> No really!! I'm eating popcorn...



Need some salt with that??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr. Sleeping 4 hrs after working 12 ain't cutting it.
> 
> 
> Afternoon fellow dribblers!!



QUACK!!!  try a little cocktail!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> QUACK!!!  try a little cocktail!!





Can't, wife's home!!


What's going on Timmay??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No really!! I'm eating popcorn...


Got milk duds too??? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr. Sleeping 4 hrs after working 12 ain't cutting it.
> 
> 
> Afternoon fellow dribblers!!


 ouch! 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> They are doing great........keeping me hopping!!


 Good Deal, need to take a short road trip soon!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't, wife's home!!
> 
> 
> What's going on Timmay??


working and chasing women....... full time job!!!


Keebs said:


> Got milk duds too???
> 
> 
> ouch!
> ...



I need a trip to Fitz-vegas....I miss your hugs......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> working and chasing women....... full time job!!!
> 
> 
> I need a trip to Fitz-vegas....I miss your hugs......


 

Drive on up to Monroe Cupcake......I'll give you a hug...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Drive on up to Monroe Cupcake......I'll give you a hug...



haven't got that desperate yet......... Do need to get up that way and wet a couple of glasses with some Blanton's and chew the cud.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> working and chasing women....... full time job!!!
> 
> 
> I need a trip to Fitz-vegas....I miss your hugs......






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Drive on up to Monroe Cupcake......I'll give you a hug...


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2010)

Next time keebs swings through could y'all get her to tell me the be happy I have a job to shove story again  I could use it today


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Hooter's just called......it appears there are some women seeking employment there, and they need me to conduct job interviews......
Y'all be good
Holla!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Next time keebs swings through could y'all get her to tell me the be happy I have a job to shove story again  I could use it today


Be THANKFUL, so many are out of jobs, just remember, no work, no money, no drankin................



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hooter's just called......it appears there are some women seeking employment there, and they need me to conduct job interviews......
> Y'all be good
> Holla!!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks keebs  you have a way of puttin things in perspective

How's the birds


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Thanks keebs  you have a way of puttin things in perspective
> 
> How's the birds



Ya just gotta remember to look for the tree's in the forest, that's all, darlin'! 
The birds are doing great!!  I lost my other 2 ducks & I'm worried 'bout "BuffBoy" getting got, you think they're still too young to have a rooster in with them??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2010)

You can try. Probably all they will do is run from him. I have a few in my main flock that are still young and that's what they do. Well that or fly up on the leanto so he won't bother them.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2010)

Catchin it from the contractors secretaries and all I'm tryin to do is cover somebody else's tail. Lawd will today last 26 hours


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You can try. Probably all they will do is run from him. I have a few in my main flock that are still young and that's what they do. Well that or fly up on the leanto so he won't bother them.


He'd have the older 2 to keep him occupied........... 



Hankus said:


> Catchin it from the contractors secretaries and all I'm tryin to do is cover somebody else's tail. Lawd will today last 26 hours


This too shall pass, this too shall pass............ ya gotta take the bad with the good to appreciate the good........... ca-peesh??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2010)

^^....................^$#@#$%.....................^.........^.......~~.......


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


 figures you'd get it!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

HELLO....HELLO...anybody home


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> HELLO....HELLO...anybody home



Nope...


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Nope...



good got the whole place to myself,guess I am gonna go sliding down the banisters


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 1, 2010)

Just be sure to slide backwards, you don't want any mishaps


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Just be sure to slide backwards, you don't want any mishaps



Now ya tell me!!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 1, 2010)

Voice gone up a few octaves?


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Voice gone up a few octaves?



Maybe


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2010)

Easy on the banisters Tiny. We just replaced em from the party this weekwnd


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Easy on the banisters Tiny. We just replaced em from the party this weekwnd



Thats what happens when I don't get invited


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Easy on the banisters Tiny. We just replaced em from the party this weekwnd


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> good got the whole place to myself,guess I am gonna go sliding down the banisters



And when the pecans start to fall are you going to volunteer to crack them too?


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2010)

still ain't found time to pop a top


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

Evenin' my driveler brethren


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' my driveler brethren


 
Whaaazzzzuuuuuuuuupppppp !!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

whose drainkin' tonight...wanna join me? .......1


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> whose drainkin' tonight...wanna join me? .......1


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


 
What's up OD?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2010)

New tail lights and fire extiguisher purchased for the boat. Tire store is lined up for the morning to replace boat trailer tires. Still giving the carpet a good think.Got a guy lined up in Moultrie who's gonna redo the seats for me.  Looking at some trolling motors but nothing too fancy to replace the current one( missing foot). Still wanting a side imaging fish finder bad too!
I picked a bad week to be on call at the Big House.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's up OD?



I'll never look at Sulli the same way again......


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi Yall!  

Anyone else lovin this fall weather?  Still aint turned the heat on yet either


----------



## Seth carter (Nov 1, 2010)

HEyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 1, 2010)

bama, miguel, seth.....whats happnin.....
bama....what does the schedule look like tomorrow?


----------



## Harlee (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey everbody!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!
> 
> Anyone else lovin this fall weather?  Still aint turned the heat on yet either



Hi Snowy....and everyone else!!!

Snowy, I have a bunch of info for ya....how would you like me to get it to you??? Email....PM or??? It's a good bit!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

Harlee said:


> Hey everbody!



What's up Harlee???...y'all this fellow did me a big favor the other day.


----------



## Harlee (Nov 1, 2010)

How did those ribs turn out Saturday Jeff?


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 1, 2010)

Good evening one and all.

Hows life treating my dribblers this evening ?


----------



## Harlee (Nov 1, 2010)

It wern't nuthin


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> bama, miguel, seth.....whats happnin.....
> bama....what does the schedule look like tomorrow?



Howdy Kaintuck....I'll have drink witcha


----------



## Harlee (Nov 1, 2010)

Not bad, Sirduke, how bout u?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

Harlee said:


> How did those ribs turn out Saturday Jeff?



My personal best so far



Sirduke said:


> Good evening one and all.
> 
> Hows life treating my dribblers this evening ?



 How you are, Duke??? 



Harlee said:


> It wern't nuthin



Thanks again!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> bama, miguel, seth.....whats happnin.....
> bama....what does the schedule look like tomorrow?



redo MVR for AVH, followed by a CABG for Herbie. I think there's some vascular too along with some PLIF's for me to use cell saver on.


----------



## Harlee (Nov 1, 2010)

Anytime Jeff, enjoyed meeting you and your family


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> redo MVR for AVH, followed by a CABG for Herbie. I think there's some vascular too along with some PLIF's for me to use cell saver on.



Per Forum Rules: No Foreign Languages!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

Harlee said:


> Anytime Jeff, enjoyed meeting you and your family



Absolutely, unfortunately, I hope I don't have to call you again 

Same here, Harlee!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Per Forum Rules: No Foreign Languages!!!



Mitral Valve Replacement followed by a Coronary Artery Bypass Grafting, along with some Posterior Lumbar Insitu Fusion with cell salvage. Duh....


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 1, 2010)

Harlee said:


> Not bad, Sirduke, how bout u?



Just waiting for tomorrow so I can cast my vote against Sanford Bishop and Roy Barnes.

I stumbled into the religon forum a while ago and found out I was a Godless heathen on a one way trip to Hades cause I drink beer and whiskey...

Other than that, life is pretty good.


----------



## Harlee (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely, unfortunately, I hope I don't have to call you again
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, Harlee!!



Yeah, Me too, unless it has to do with that new Weber


----------



## Harlee (Nov 1, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Just waiting for tomorrow so I can cast my vote against Sanford Bishop and Roy Barnes.
> 
> I stumbled into the religon forum a while ago and found out I was a Godless heathen on a one way trip to Hades cause I drink beer and whiskey...
> 
> Other than that, life is pretty good.



I was readin' that one earlier.....figured I best get out


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 1, 2010)

Yo...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> redo MVR for AVH, followed by a CABG for Herbie. I think there's some vascular too along with some PLIF's for me to use cell saver on.


 
Hmmm,,,,,,,,Mitral Valve Repair for Anteroventral Hypothalmic Area?

Aorto-Coronary Bypass Graph for Herbie?

You got me on the PLIF though...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Mitral Valve Replacement followed by a Coronary Artery Bypass Grafting, along with some Posterior Lumbar Insitu Fusion with cell salvage. Duh....







Sirduke said:


> Just waiting for tomorrow so I can cast my vote against Sanford Bishop and Roy Barnes.
> 
> I stumbled into the religon forum a while ago and found out I was a Godless heathen on a one way trip to Hades cause I drink beer and whiskey...
> 
> Other than that, life is pretty good.







Harlee said:


> Yeah, Me too, unless it has to do with that new Weber



I'll have a surprise for you later on then!!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo...



YO....Bro!!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmm,,,,,,,,Mitral Valve Repair for Anteroventral Hypothalmic Area?
> 
> Aorto-Coronary Bypass Graph for Herbie?
> 
> You got me on the PLIF though...



Don't make me go to Google


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmm,,,,,,,,Mitral Valve Repair for Anteroventral Hypothalmic Area?
> 
> Aorto-Coronary Bypass Graph for Herbie?
> 
> You got me on the PLIF though...



your Googling too hard. Mitral valve disease is either regurgitation or stenosis. We'll either repair or replace depending on the particular issue.


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi Snowy....and everyone else!!!
> 
> Snowy, I have a bunch of info for ya....how would you like me to get it to you??? Email....PM or??? It's a good bit!!!


Hey Jeff  

Hmm....gimme a holler. You still got my # yes?



Harlee said:


> Hey everbody!


Welcome Harlee 


Sirduke said:


> Good evening one and all.
> 
> Hows life treating my dribblers this evening ?



Hey Duke!!! Good here, busy busy! 

Hows you?


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo...



Heeeeey Kim!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Jeff
> 
> Hmm....gimme a holler. You still got my # yes?
> 
> ...



No I don't Snowy...I lost my phone a while back and never recovered it, and obviously all the dataI'm starting fresh again


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> your Googling too hard. Mitral valve disease is either regurgitation or stenosis. We'll either repair or replace depending on the particular issue.


 
Google is my friend...


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> No I don't Snowy...I lost my phone a while back and never recovered it, and obviously all the dataI'm starting fresh again



Ahhh ok... hold on


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 1, 2010)

Whasup folks??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup folks??


 
Robert is fixin to use a toilet plunger to fix someone's heart,,,,,,,,or something to that effect...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Robert is fixin to use a toilet plunger to fix someone's heart,,,,,,,,or something to that effect...


Say what??.......You may need to re-Google that!!........The first search result might have lost something in the translation!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup folks??


Heeeeey Mitch 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Robert is fixin to use a toilet plunger to fix someone's heart,,,,,,,,or something to that effect...



 guess as long as he sterilizes its ok? 

Hi Bro!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeey Mitch
> 
> 
> guess as long as he sterilizes its ok?
> ...


 
Hey Sis


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup folks??



Hey RUTT!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Robert is fixin to use a toilet plunger to fix someone's heart,,,,,,,,or something to that effect...



Shoot...toilet plungers work good on many surgical procedures


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Just waiting for tomorrow so I can cast my vote against Sanford Bishop and Roy Barnes.
> 
> I stumbled into the religon forum a while ago and found out I was a Godless heathen on a one way trip to Hades cause I drink beer and whiskey...
> 
> Other than that, life is pretty good.



Well welcome to the club brother  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Robert is fixin to use a toilet plunger to fix someone's heart,,,,,,,,or something to that effect...



Sounds bout rite to me


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeey Mitch
> 
> 
> guess as long as he sterilizes its ok?
> ...


Hey Snowy!!............Hope you can get things Worked out with Leia, and Splat


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey RUTT!!
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot...toilet plungers work good on many surgical procedures


 
Like Double Coon Finger extraction??


----------



## Otis (Nov 1, 2010)

evening idgits, what yall got on my 40?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey RUTT!!


Howdy Jeff!!.........Sorry it took so long for me to respond..............I just got a little distracted by a Victoria Secrets commercial!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!............Hope you can get things Worked out with Leia, and Splat



Me too  Splat got another one today. Didn't get her on a line, she was out checkin cows with us.. I got workin on a sick heifer and got sidetracked.. and she got our Polish Roo, Bandit. He's missin several feathers on his back, but thankfully alive  Now theres 2 chickens living in my spare bathroom  Splat better learn to behave  I wish I could say Leia did this, but its not her  She never left my side.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like Double Coon Finger extraction??


----------



## Hankus (Nov 1, 2010)

Need to rest my iballs

Nite yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Well welcome to the club brother
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds bout rite to me



Werd!!!  



Self! said:


> evening idgits, what yall got on my 40?



Gimme a little time, I'll fall into that category eventually 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Jeff!!.........Sorry it took so long for me to respond..............I just got a little distracted by a Victoria Secrets commercial!!



 Take ya time!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Need to rest my iballs
> 
> Nite yall



Nite Hankus!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Need to rest my iballs
> 
> Nite yall


 
Night Dr. Hankus...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 1, 2010)

Self! said:


> evening idgits, what yall got on my 40?


Mexicans running across the border??



SnowHunter said:


> Me too  Splat got another one today. Didn't get her on a line, she was out checkin cows with us.. I got workin on a sick heifer and got sidetracked.. and she got our Polish Roo, Bandit. He's missin several feathers on his back, but thankfully alive  Now theres 2 chickens living in my spare bathroom  Splat better learn to behave  I wish I could say Leia did this, but its not her  She never left my side.


Hope you can work that out with Splat..........Maybe the E-collar will do the trick



Hankus said:


> Need to rest my iballs
> 
> Nite yall


........When I first read this I didn't see the i 

Night Doc!!



Jeff C. said:


> Take ya time!!!


Thanks for your understanding!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Need to rest my iballs
> 
> Nite yall



Night Hankus!


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 1, 2010)

Howdy ladies and gents!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy ladies and gents!


Whasup DJ!!........Looks like Scooby Doo had eyes for Velma in one of those pics!!


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup DJ!!........Looks like Scooby Doo had eyes for Velma in one of those pics!!



  That was my buddys 4 year old daughter was a last min thing we stopped by his house did not know she dressed as her or did they know trey was dressing as Scooby! There little boy dressed as Scooby also


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy ladies and gents!



Hey DJ! 

Ok, now that DJ has arrived, means its time for me to go  

 

Gotta check that sick heifer in the mornin   Yall have a goodun!!! Think Ima get some shuteye


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ!
> 
> Ok, now that DJ has arrived, means its time for me to go
> 
> ...



Hey 

I must really stink or sumpin

Wellhave a goodone if you must leave


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy ladies and gents!



Hey DJ...I gotta run too

Catch ya later

I'll get back with ya 

See ya soon

Take care


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 1, 2010)

Mornin drivlas

It's my Friday


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey DJ...I gotta run too
> 
> Catch ya later
> 
> ...



See I knew it

Have a goodone!!


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin drivlas
> 
> It's my Friday



Morning glad its someones friday its my Monday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin drivlas
> 
> It's my Friday





deerehauler said:


> Morning glad its someones friday its my Monday!



Mornin' fellas.....headin to bed, got an exciting day tomorrow.

Catch y'all later


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> That was my buddys 4 year old daughter was a last min thing we stopped by his house did not know she dressed as her or did they know trey was dressing as Scooby! There little boy dressed as Scooby also


Some things you just can't plan!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ!
> 
> Ok, now that DJ has arrived, means its time for me to go
> 
> ...


Night Girl!!........Keep splat away from the yardbirds!!



deerehauler said:


> Hey
> 
> I must really stink or sumpin
> 
> Wellhave a goodone if you must leave


Don't think it has anything to do with smell!!........More like timing!!

Time for me to hang my hat up as well!!....Hold it down in here DJ!!


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Some things you just can't plan!!
> 
> Night Girl!!........Keep splat away from the yardbirds!!
> 
> ...



have a good night!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Morning glad its someones friday its my Monday!


And I'm on vacation as of noon


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' fellas.....headin to bed, got an exciting day tomorrow.
> 
> Catch y'all later



in da mawnin


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> And I'm on vacation as of noon
> 
> 
> in da mawnin



There ya go thats even better!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> There ya go thats even better!



I'm headed back to washington county wednesday morn,For at least a week.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 2, 2010)

Howdy Jeff and DJ...looks like you 2 have the night watch!  I'm headed to bed...catch y'all in the morning!


----------



## slip (Nov 2, 2010)

gunna get ready tomorow for 4 days of hunting


great timing too, because this is day 3 of sister and baby. 


night all, hope to report back in a few days with a deer


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 2, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy Jeff and DJ...looks like you 2 have the night watch!  I'm headed to bed...catch y'all in the morning!


Night!



slip said:


> gunna get ready tomorow for 4 days of hunting
> 
> 
> great timing too, because this is day 3 of sister and baby.
> ...


Night and good luck there slip!


----------



## F14Gunner (Nov 2, 2010)

Morning, Coffee is ready, although I'm not.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2010)

F14Gunner said:


> Morning, Coffee is ready, although I'm not.



mornin....coffee would be good right now,might run up to QT in a sec.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 2, 2010)

morning folks.....I hate morning reports


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Mike


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 2, 2010)

Mourning to y'all too...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin drivlas
> 
> It's my Friday





F14Gunner said:


> Morning, Coffee is ready, although I'm not.





jmfauver said:


> morning folks.....I hate morning reports





Capt Quirk said:


> Mourning to y'all too...


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Mike





Capt Quirk said:


> Mourning to y'all too...





gobbleinwoods said:


>



morning folks....This is a whacky world we live in!!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....This is a whacky world we live in!!!!!


No... It's a small world afterall, it's a small, small, world...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....This is a whacky world we live in!!!!!



and on occasion it is a good whacky.


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 2, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> No... It's a small world afterall, it's a small, small, world...



Gee thanks,now I got that tune stuck in my head


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Gee thanks,now I got that tune stuck in my head



Been my pleasure, my job is done


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 2, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Been my pleasure, my job is done


----------



## Sirduke (Nov 2, 2010)

Good morning all you drivelers, hope you will all take this opportunity to strike a blow against Satan by voting out the Democrats.

Don't know about you, but I'm sick and tired of working three jobs to support Crack Rock Charlie and his baby mama.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>



A little to the left please?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Good morning all you drivelers, hope you will all take this opportunity to strike a blow against Satan by voting out the Democrats.
> 
> Don't know about you, but I'm sick and tired of working three jobs to support Crack Rock Charlie and his baby mama.



soon as I get off at noon,going to vote'em out


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 2, 2010)

Mornin fellers...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> soon as I get off at noon,going to vote'em out



Me too...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 2, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Good morning all you drivelers, hope you will all take this opportunity to strike a blow against Satan by voting out the Democrats.
> 
> Don't know about you, but I'm sick and tired of working three jobs to support Crack Rock Charlie and his baby mama.



Did my part with an early vote last week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2010)

duh duh duh duh duh duh duh duh duh duh


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 2, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> A little to the left please?



 Better now?



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin fellers...



What up Matt......


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> duh duh duh duh duh duh duh duh duh duh



See there,them folks told ya drankin was a sin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> See there,them folks told ya drankin was a sin


 
Naw, that's what I sound like before I get coffee...
"Them Folks" have got some serious issues..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> "Them Folks" have got some serious issues..



I agree

When they shake the chains of man loose,then they'll be free.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I agree
> 
> When they shake the chains of man loose,then they'll be free.


 
Speaking of shaking chains, where's Yara and Heather??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of shaking chains, where's Yara and Heather??



Don't know,....with the weather getting cooler,and Troy away  Yara may be frozen


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Don't know,....with the weather getting cooler,and Troy away  Yara may be frozen



Yara's too hawt to freeze!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep, I see that boneboy also sees the steam clouds rising down in Savannah too !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2010)

HMMMMMM......mornin' all!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=579971

Haven't gotten the responses I thought I would,anyone around here?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's up OD?





rhbama3 said:


> I'll never look at Sulli the same way again......


 




Mornin' Yall.  Only put in one day of work so far this week and now it is my Friday.  Vegas here I come.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.  Only put in one day of work so far this week and now it is my Friday.  Vegas here I come.



Mornin sulli....

Gotta run


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Good luck sulli

Mornin knuckle draggers, idjits, heathens and assorted others  <<< coffee


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Good luck sulli
> 
> Mornin knuckle draggers, idjits, heathens and assorted others  <<< coffee



I thought I heard a rumblin' comin

Mornin Hank!!! Catch up later wif ya...<<<coffee too.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Mornin'!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2010)

Good mornin`.  Ya`ll who are up that way, keep a lookout if you will.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=580314


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Mornin keebs


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`.  Ya`ll who are up that way, keep a lookout if you will.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=580314


If I traveled that far north, I'd be on the lookout, hope they find them!



Hankus said:


> Mornin keebs


 You having a better day yet??


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> If I traveled that far north, I'd be on the lookout, hope they find them!
> 
> 
> You having a better day yet??



Woke up late, late feedin up, late shower, no breakfast but made it to class on time  Its gonna be a great day 

How you today miz keebs


----------



## jmfauver (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Good luck sulli
> 
> Mornin knuckle draggers, idjits, heathens and assorted others  <<< coffee



I resemble some of those remarks 



Keebs said:


> Mornin'!



Hello KEEBS



Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`.  Ya`ll who are up that way, keep a lookout if you will.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=580314



Morning Nic....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Woke up late, late feedin up, late shower, no breakfast but made it to class on time  Its gonna be a great day
> 
> How you today miz keebs



 better late than never! 
Just got handed a couple projects to get done, catch ya'll later!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2010)

Been texting my wife,she's been standing in line to vote for over an hour now.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 2, 2010)

Mornin' Peeps and Peepettes!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 2, 2010)

Yo..         ...  - - -  ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Nov 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo..         ...  - - -  ...



Yoi SOS


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo..         ...  - - -  ...


oY!! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> You SOS


 He's really Sultan???


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 2, 2010)

Yo Ho!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Been texting my wife,she's been standing in line to vote for over an hour now.






Walked right in, voted, walked right out.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello everyone who is here!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello everyone who is here!





Hello Karen!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hello Karen!



Hey! How are you?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hello everyone who is here!


  



Nicodemus said:


> Hello Karen!


Hi 'Demus!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey! How are you?





I ain`t kickin`, jumpin` fences, or stirrin` up much fuss, but I am bayin` at the moon, and bein` my normal self, for the most part.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Keebs!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi 'Demus!



Hey! 

Dang phone, I keep hitting the wrong button


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Nov 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t kickin`, jumpin` fences, or stirrin` up much fuss, but I am bayin` at the moon, and bein` my normal self, for the most part.



Good to hear


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Keebs!!


You know what this front is gonna do to your knee, so be ready & don't over-do, ya hear..............


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> but I am bayin` at the moon, and bein` my normal self, for the most part.



No wonder you had the polling site to yourself


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good to hear



Thank you!!  



Keebs said:


> You know what this front is gonna do to your knee, so be ready & don't over-do, ya hear..............




I ain`t skeered of no weather.   




Jeff Raines said:


> No wonder you had the polling site to yourself





  There`s a cow pasture across the road from my pollin` district.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you!!
> I ain`t skeered of no weather.
> There`s a cow pasture across the road from my pollin` district.



Then I don't wanna hear one flippin thing said 'bout not jumpin fences or nuttin like that after this thing comes thru!
 We vote at the same place?!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good to hear



Don't tell me BTSJeff done run you off!! 

















 jeff!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm officially on vacation

Gonna eat lunch,then go vote,load the truck in preperation/anticipation of heading to Washington county at 03:30 in the morn.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'm officially on vacation
> 
> Gonna eat lunch,then go vote,load the truck in preperation/anticipation of heading to Washington county at 03:30 in the morn.



Safe travels & good luck hunting!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't tell me BTSJeff done run you off!!
> 
> 
> jeff!



haven't had the pleasure of slipping in behind her yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 2, 2010)

Good turn out at the polls today. I've got a good feeling about this one..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> haven't had the pleasure of slipping in behind her yet



You'd have a ruff go at it too, she's a smart one!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good turn out at the polls today. I've got a good feeling about this one..


~tingly~??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You'd have a ruff go at it too, she's a smart one!!



might have to bring along Jared as a decoy


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> might have to bring along Jared as a decoy



That might help, but Iiiiiiii dunno, like I said, she be a smart one!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

*hankus!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Jared = decoy   he prolly use you for a decoy, then go in for the coon fanger


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2010)

I gots to go water the rabbits and vote....BBL


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *hankus!!!!!!!!!*​



Yessum  ya know I reads slow as I thinks


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Jared = decoy   he prolly use you for a decoy, then go in for the coon fanger



That's funny..


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Page 21


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 2, 2010)

oh snap,just noticed we are over 1000.....gotta go


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Yessum  ya know I reads slow as I thinks


Hi!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Gotta go to werk and thisun won't die


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


Get us a new one going, don't just sit there!!


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi!



HI!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 2, 2010)

Hankus said:


> HI!!!


I got the new camp set up & going, cooler is over by the red oak tree, don't fall over it................


----------



## Hankus (Nov 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Get us a new one going, don't just sit there!!


----------

